# Your nominations for the twelth Doctor



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

Matt's leaving 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-22741493


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Favelado said I've got the look of a Dr. Who


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

The Doctor never got his cock out, Firks *shakes head*


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh and Idris Elba, he's got the charisma


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 1, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> Oh and Idris Elba, he's got the charisma


wibble.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

Someone else who instinctively ran off to the DM upon hearing the news 

And the Wail somewhat unsuprisingly throws a random black guy into the mix to stir up controversy


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> wibble.


 

He has that effect on straight males, trust


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> Oh and Idris Elba, he's got the charisma


Mmm, I'm not sure he has. When he ain't Stringer Bell he leaves me decidedly cold.

Anyway, we know who the 12th is, don't we...?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> When he ain't Stringer Bell he leaves me decidedly cold.


 
I _see_...







...


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Someone else who instinctively ran off to the DM upon hearing the news
> 
> And the Wail somewhat unsuprisingly throws a random black guy into the mix to stir up controversy


 

Is the DM speculating him? Haha, is that not to whip up the hysteria of their readers? Awesome. I am on teh same wavelength as the mail 

_"First a black president, now a black Dr Who? It'll not be long before they'll wanting to serve in the Queen's Army_

_ExPatDave, Spain" _


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Russel Brand.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2013)

Daniel Day Lewis in full lunatic method actor mode, actually living in a Police Box for two years.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Daniel Day Lewis in full lunatic method actor mode, actually living in a Police Box for two years.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2013)

Definitely Firky for me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

Someone older

who  doesn't have a crush on their  both normal and universe changing companion.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Stephen Mangan, who posted this an hour or so before the news broke:

https://twitter.com/StephenMangan/status/340929821855055872/photo/1

He'll be taking the piss, but he'd be pretty good I think.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Daniel Day Lewis in full lunatic method actor mode, actually living in a Police Box for two years.


 
If I could "like" a thousand times...


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Stephen Mangan, who posted this an hour or so before the news broke:
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenMangan/status/340929821855055872/photo/1
> 
> He'll be taking the piss, but he'd be pretty good I think.


 
He does look the part doesn't he? Playing up the Baker-esque thing.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Biffa Bacon from Viz.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Lacey Turner, she can do the scarf thing


----------



## janeb (Jun 1, 2013)

Helen Mirren


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Paul O'Grady in drag


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

Horrible rumours abound that Tennant won't just be returning for the fiftieth anniversery spectacular. He's got his cock out before, I do apologise Firks


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Banjo (Poppy) from Sightseers


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't give two shits who replaces him, as long as the writer is also fucking replaced by somebody decent. It wasn't Smith's fault, annoying though he might be with his chin.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Horrible rumours abound that Tennant won't just be returning for the fiftieth anniversery spectacular. He's got his cock out before, I do apologise Firks


 

Was it a good cock in your opinion?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't give two shits who replaces him, as long as the writer is also fucking replaced by somebody decent. It wasn't Smith's fault, annoying though he might be with his chin.


 

they haven't had much luck

RTD and Moffat

RTD made moffat look good for a while but man it starts to drag. needs mixing up


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 1, 2013)

Gary Oldman, perhaps? And Moffat is a pefectly good writer, we just need a new showrunner, with the likes of Moffat and Cornell restricted to delivering two superb episodes a year.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Michael MacIntyre


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> they haven't had much luck
> 
> RTD and Moffat
> 
> RTD made moffat look good for a while but man it starts to drag


Shoot the both of the cunts. Every fucking sci-fi writer born in the last fifty years in the UK would be really absurdly happy to write Who. We don't need to put up with RTD's bollocks or Moffat's bollocks.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2013)

Bruce Forsyth.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> Was it a good cock in your opinion?


 
Long, thin, much like DT.
And I do believe you were looking for this handsome fellow...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 1, 2013)

I take it you recalled Nightmare In Silver and that was why you edited out the reference to Gaiman, FM?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 1, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I take it you recalled Nightmare In Silver and that was why you edited out the reference to Gaiman, FM?


I wasn't sure I could practically quote Gaiman as a potential Who-saviour. I'd much rather have him than either Davis or Moffat, though, who've both utterly ruled themselves out now.


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2013)

Joe gilgun would be awesome imo.


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Patterson Joseph - again!  He'd make great Doctor.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2013)

Who are these people? Patterson Joseph? Joe thingummy. I don't know anything anymore.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I wasn't sure I could practically quote Gaiman as a potential Who-saviour. I'd much rather have him than either Davis or Moffat, though, who've both utterly ruled themselves out now.


 
Gaiman hasn't ran a show though. Toby Whithouse who did Being Human might be a contender I suppose.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Long, thin, much like DT.
> And I do believe you were looking for this handsome fellow...View attachment 33179


 

That's him


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

killer b said:


> Joe gilgun would be awesome imo.


 

Your mum would be awesome.


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2013)

You should know by now ffs.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

Ultimately, Moffat has allowed (or been allowed) to divide his time for the sake of fucking Sherlock. My own view, which, I believe I may have shared before, is that he and Mark Gatiss need to pick a series each and that each should focus his own efforts on producing a full series per year - not six episodes this year, and the rest next year, because that's two series!

Seriously, BBC! Four primetime Saturday evening dramas, each one hour long, broadcasting 12 episode a year  (allowing four weeks for xmas etc). All broadcast at the same time, no allowances for reality/talent shit. Is it soo difficult ffs?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

As a special treat for Firky... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

I still have pictures of your dick on my HD, so there you. Fair swap


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Didn't Moffat used to be good? I am not really a fan of Dr Who


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> As a special treat for Firky...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You're joking?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 1, 2013)

I suggest Eddie Izzard to be given a basic script but allowed to ad-lib during recording.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I suggest Eddie Izzard to be given a basic script but allowed to ad-lib during recording.


 
I thought of Eddie Izzard. Also Jon Bercow.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> You're joking?


 
I'm a hoarder. I make no apologies


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm a hoarder. I make no apologies


 

I feel strangely flattered


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2013)

Urgh. Has NineBobNote been wanking over you? Dirty devil.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> I feel strangely flattered


 
I made use of once, ONCE. You don't have a stalker, Firks. Put the baseball bat down and sleep soundly.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I made use of once, ONCE. You don't have a stalker, Firks. Put the baseball bat down and sleep soundly.


 
Did you put it in the window to ward off burglars?


----------



## silverfish (Jun 1, 2013)

Danny Dyer


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Danny Dyer


 
Shat it you Facking Cyberman Slaaaaaaag.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2013)

OK, so, we're looking for the next man (or woman) to take over as 'the Doctor.' Matt Smith will leave following this November's 50th anniversery spectacular.

Fucking wish I has a time machine right now...


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2013)

Brian Blessed would be awesome


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2013)

The vampire from Being Human, please.






Or Vod from Fresh Meat.






Or just some old bloke. I remember the first time we saw Matt Smith and he looked like some weird hipster 15 year old. So disappointing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2013)

John Hurt.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 2, 2013)

Would they have a Dr without sex appeal in this day and age? 

Russell Tovey, Sue Perkins or Rowan Atkinson (over-pronouncing everything)


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 2, 2013)

Ray Winstone would be an amazing Dr.

"Wot? Daleks? DALEKS? Fucking Daleks? I tell you son, when the first Dalek was brought on the construction line, I was there. And I watched. I had a photon rifle ready to take them cunts out, but I felt that was the cowards way. You know, hitting them from afar. Thats not how its done. I wandered down there, as they were built, and took an old school magnet out of my pocket and rubbed it all over the geezers face. Kaputt. No more. End of story son. He didnt like that."


Place your bets naaooo. Daleks are 3/1 to take over the world. Its all about the "inplay"





Meh


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 2, 2013)

Failing that, Alan Carr would be fucking hilarious


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2013)

I nominate Firky


----------



## kabbes (Jun 2, 2013)

Somebody at least 40 years of age would be nice. None of these 20-something hipsters, certainly.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 2, 2013)

Mark Gatiss


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Showrunner? Surely you jest.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 2, 2013)

Someone on my facebook suggested Richard Ayoade. And that would be a fucking good call actually


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

eggs benedict cumernband


----------



## big eejit (Jun 2, 2013)

nigel molesworth (@reelmolesworth) tweeted at 9:19 AM on Sun, Jun 02, 2013:

hot tipp for next #drwho is old custardian b. JOHNSON who hav reqisite stupid hare & reputasion for luring frutey gurls into "addventures"


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 2, 2013)

Well overdue for a female doctor I feel. Isy Suttie?


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 2, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Someone on my facebook suggested Richard Ayoade. And that would be a fucking good call actually


 
Not someone who came instantly to my mind as the Doctor, but now you mention it I think he'd be bloody brilliant


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

what about her who plays jon snows mum? catelin stark?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2013)

Doctor Who needs to check his privilege


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 2, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Well overdue for a female doctor I feel. Isy Suttie?


 
Aren't female timelords different from male timelords? Plus they can regenerate instantly and any time at will.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 2, 2013)

Alex Kingston.  I know she's already been in it as Prof River Song, but hear me out.  

The Doctor is so in love with himself that it stands to reason that the only person he could truly love is him/herself.  Also, crossing his/her own timeline repeatedly would give a lot of scope for interesting plotlines.  Granted, it'd require regular viewers to disregard a lot of backstory and whovians would probably have kittens about the cavalier treatment of previous events, but since when has that been an obstacle?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah but Alex Kingston is really annoying. If I have to listen to her smugly calling people sweetie and coyly saying 'spoilers' every week I shall kill myself.

Ayoade would be brilliant! And I've wanted Mark Gatiss to be the Doctor ever since they announced Who was coming back.


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2013)

Jerry Sadowitz, I'd start watching it again!


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Aren't female timelords different from male timelords? Plus they can regenerate instantly and any time at will.


 

They're not real, neither male nor female timelords exist. Dr Who is all make believe there are no rules.





Greebo said:


> Alex Kingston. I know she's already been in it as Prof River Song, but hear me out.
> 
> 
> The Doctor is so in love with himself that it stands to reason that the only person he could truly love is him/herself. Also, crossing his/her own timeline repeatedly would give a lot of scope for interesting plotlines. Granted, it'd require regular viewers to disregard a lot of backstory and whovians would probably have kittens about the cavalier treatment of previous events, but since when has that been an obstacle?


 
And she's got that je ne sais quoi that is essential for Dr's to have... I don't really like the way that people think Dr Who should be geeky (Richard Ayoade for example) and as a result of that Eccelstone has been my favourite Dr Who ever but I think he may have bought his leather jacket from the same ebayer as....


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Just because Ayoade acts slightly Martian in the IT crowd doesn't mean he'd be better than other actors at being Gallifreyan. Hint: they're actors. They can wear different clothes and pretend to be different people.


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2013)

You're making the assumption that he can act.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, I'm making the assumption that another actor could do the alien thing. Agree with you about Ecclestone and about geekiness being de trop, anyway.


----------



## maya (Jun 2, 2013)

Epona said:


> Patterson Joseph - again! He'd make great Doctor.





Favelado said:


> Who are these people? Patterson Joseph? Joe thingummy. I don't know anything anymore.


Favelado - Patterson Joseph:






Epona- I agree.


----------



## Celt (Jun 2, 2013)

Stephen Mangan ?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Who are these people? Patterson Joseph? Joe thingummy. I don't know anything anymore.


 
Paterson Joseph played the Marquis de Carabas in "Neverwhere".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2013)

Firky said:


> Jerry Sadowitz, I'd start watching it again!


 
"Yah Dalek CUNT!!! ".


----------



## thriller (Jun 2, 2013)

That black guy that was in the hustle would be good I reckon

http://www.google.co.uk/search?safe...Dg&biw=600&bih=904&sei=oVqrUay3HcSLhQehvoCgDQ


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Yah Dalek CUNT!!! ".


 

Aye, it may have to go out later at night


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

Idris Elba has been mentioned a fair bit, but I reckon his profile is a bit too high at the moment and he tends to play roles with a macho, hard-man vibe to them that the Doctor really shouldn't have.


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> That black guy that was in the hustle would be good I reckon
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?safe=off&q=adrian lester&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47244034,d.ZWU&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=mVqrUaHEJonKhAfKg4CgDg&biw=600&bih=904&sei=oVqrUay3HcSLhQehvoCgDQ


by which you mean adrian lester i guess. could have just said his name.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Failing that, Alan Carr would be fucking hilarious


 
Why? He's about as funny as cancer in everything else he's done.


----------



## thriller (Jun 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Idris Elba has been mentioned a fair bit, but I reckon his profile is a bit too high at the moment and he tends to play roles with a macho, hard-man vibe to them that the Doctor really shouldn't have.


 
Yeah defo too high profile. His agent probably has more an eye on America I think.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2013)

killer b said:


> by which you mean adrian lester i guess. could have just said his name.


 
He was well pants in the pilot of Being Human.


----------



## thriller (Jun 2, 2013)

Gays and women of certain age seem to find Alan carr funny.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2013)

Epona said:


> Patterson Joseph - again! He'd make great Doctor.


He'd be good.  But even better would be:







Failing that, then:






or







(These suggestion may vary in their sincerity...)


----------



## snadge (Jun 2, 2013)

Why do people want a young Doctor Who? All these suggestions are pups.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Would they have a Dr without sex appeal in this day and age?
> 
> Russell Tovey, Sue Perkins or Rowan Atkinson (over-pronouncing everything)


 
I would love Sue Perkins. 
Well I do love Sue Perkins but I meant I would love her to be the next Dr


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> He'd be good. But even better would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dylan Moran would be good but James Cordon can fuck off and die!


----------



## PandaCola (Jun 2, 2013)

As it's a BBC show, I expect it will be Sue Perkins or Miranda


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Dylan Moran would be good but James Cordon can fuck off and die!


 
Hence my closing sentence...

I think Dylan Moran would be fucking _*amazing*_ the more I ponder it.  I initially thought of Chris O'Dowd as a joke, but actually I'm now not entirely sure...


----------



## Santino (Jun 2, 2013)

Dylan Moran would be shit.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> Hence my closing sentence...
> 
> I think Dylan Moran would be fucking _*amazing*_ the more I ponder it. I initially thought of Chris O'Dowd as a joke, but actually I'm now not entirely sure...


unlike idris elba, chris o'dowd has a proper, active, hollywood career. not going to happen.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 2, 2013)

David Walliams.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, piss off.


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> Gays and women of certain age seem to find Alan carr funny.


you're doing well on this thread.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 2, 2013)

Howard Marks, he could use a sonic spliff.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd like any of Sean Bean, Alan Rickman, or Morgan Freeman.

For an outside choice how about Lawrence Makoare?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Yeah but Alex Kingston is really annoying. If I have to listen to her smugly calling people sweetie and coyly saying 'spoilers' every week I shall kill myself.


 
She was terrible in that season finale, but the writing didn't help. She's a digital copy of herself stored in the core of a planet somewhere, but also projecting herself into events via a psychic link to Clara's brain which only works when Clara is asleep except it doesn't because Clara is awake and it still works. So despite being effectively a figment of the imagination of someone who is no longer in the room, or indeed on the same plane of reality, she can still walk about monologuing and the Doctor can still see her and touch her.

It then turns out he's been able to hear her all along, apparently since before there was any Clara to become a figment in the imagination of.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2013)

Santino said:


> Dylan Moran would be shit.


 
No he wouldn't.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

But while we're naming people who obviously aren't gonna get the part, how about Brendan Gleeson?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Morgan Freeman would be rubbish. I've yet to see a sensible objection to Gary Oldman, though.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2013)

Porridge.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 2, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Paterson Joseph played the Marquis de Carabas in "Neverwhere".


I _totally_ fancied the Marquis. <3


----------



## Santino (Jun 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> No he wouldn't.


Yeah, he would.


----------



## thriller (Jun 2, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Morgan Freeman would be rubbish. I've yet to see a sensible objection to Gary Oldman, though.


 
gary oldman? DW would be a come down. his too hollywood


----------



## thriller (Jun 2, 2013)

Quartz said:


> I'd like any of Sean Bean, Alan Rickman, or Morgan Freeman.
> 
> For an outside choice how about Lawrence Makoare?


 
are u being stpid? morgan freeman? yeah, like the beeb could afford an a list hollywood celeb.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2013)

Santino said:


> Yeah, he would.


 
Wouldn't.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 2, 2013)

Doesn't stop me wanting to see him in the role, though, does it?


----------



## captainmission (Jun 2, 2013)

oliva coleman. although i'm not sure what moffat would do with a female dr. She'd probably be forced to flirt with herself.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 2, 2013)

Definitely Paterson Joseph.  Or if he's busy, Jimmy Cliff.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 2, 2013)

Brian Cox would be good. No, not that one - the other one


----------



## D'wards (Jun 2, 2013)

Richard E Grant would be good, if not a little too big for it. Though somehow I think he's linked with Dr Who already, but I can't think how. 

Sheldon from Big Bang Theory would be excellent, but the fanboys would probably implode at the thought of a yank playing him


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2013)

Alison Steadman.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

D'wards said:


> somehow I think he's linked with Dr Who already, but I can't think how.


 
Apply your great intelligence.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Brian Cox would be good. No, not that one - the other one


Really? I mean, at least that one's an actor, the other one is just a TV personality who used to be in D'Ream


----------



## D'wards (Jun 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Really? I mean, at least that one's an actor, the other one is just a TV personality who used to be in D'Ream


I mean that one


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I mean that one


I know, that's what I said


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Really? I mean, at least that one's an actor, the other one is just a TV personality who used to be in D'Ream


 
Open your mind.  With Brian Cox things can only get better.

_sorry_


----------



## D'wards (Jun 2, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Apply your great intelligence.


Applied
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+is+Richard+e+grant+linked+with+Dr+who?+


----------



## D'wards (Jun 2, 2013)

> Camomile, post: 12283921, member: 3353"]I know, that's what I said


I was talking about that one, not t'other one


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I was talking about that one, not t'other one


Can you even hear yourself man?! You're making no sense at all!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

Grant did actually play the doc for a couple of webisodes* as well

*arghhh I swore I would never say that word nor type it.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Can you even hear yourself man?! You're making no sense at all!


Much like a Russell T Davies episode


----------



## youngian (Jun 2, 2013)

It will probably a be another strong late 20s -early 30s actor like Ben Whishaw or someone in Game of Thrones. I'd like to see John Hurt at least hold the part for a few episodes.


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Applied
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how is Richard e grant linked with Dr who?


 

I hate it when people do that


----------



## gnoriac (Jun 2, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> John Hurt.


John Hurt would be off the Scale of Awesomeness.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

youngian said:


> It will probably a be another strong late 20s -early 30s actor like Ben Whishaw or someone in Game of Thrones. I'd like to see John Hurt at least hold the part for a few episodes.


 
I really like Ben Whishaw but I just can't see it happening.

Last time we did this thread there were many of the same names put forward, then it turned out to be some lad nobody had ever heard of with a name so boring that we'd all forgotten it five minutes after hearing it...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 2, 2013)

Rutger Hauer

He's seen things you people would't believe.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

What about Dominic West? Right age for a less junior Doctor, versatile, not doing a lot at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 2, 2013)

Firky said:


> Russel Brand.


Yep, that was the first name I thought of too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Last time we did this thread there were many of the same names put forward, then it turned out to be some lad nobody had ever heard of with a name so boring that we'd all forgotten it five minutes after hearing it...


This, basically. I really don't think it's going to be someone who's been in a lot of other stuff, chiefly because they want someone they can market as The Doctor, not as someone playing The Doctor who has also been in a lot of other stuff.

It'll be someone who's had a bit of work, proven themselves to have screen presence, but not hit it big yet.

And yes, I know Eccleston doesn't fit the above, but that's how I imagine they'll go this time.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Uncoincidentally, Eccleston was the best doctor by far . . .


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2013)

Richard Wilson.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Uncoincidentally, Eccleston was the best doctor by far . . .


Nope. As I've said many a time before, did the drama well but was generally off key for the more lighthearted moments, just didn't seem to suit it at all.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> This, basically. I really don't think it's going to be someone who's been in a lot of other stuff, chiefly because they want someone they can market as The Doctor, not as someone playing The Doctor who has also been in a lot of other stuff.
> 
> It'll be someone who's had a bit of work, proven themselves to have screen presence, but not hit it big yet.
> 
> And yes, I know Eccleston doesn't fit the above, but that's how I imagine they'll go this time.


 
It was a different situation with Ecclestone though, they were bringing the show back from the dead for a new audience and that needed someone with proven acting chops to give the project credibility. IIRC Ecclestone was only ever signed up for a single season and Tennant had already been cast as ten before the show started airing, so I guess starting off with a more established actor before bringing in someone younger and less well known was always part of the plan.

But yeah, I'd expect them to cast a relatively unknown actor again.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Nope. As I've said many a time before, did the drama well but was generally off key for the more lighthearted moments, just didn't seem to suit it at all.


 
I liked him in the role but he wasn't perfect. It does need someone with good comic timing, but a proper actor who can crack jokes now and then rather than a comedic actor who can do a bit of gravitas in an emergency.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2013)

Annette Crosbie


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2013)

I think Wishaw would have been a good shout a few years ago, but probably not after Bond and The Hour. P'raps, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2013)

Bob Mortimer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2013)

Ken Stott


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Ken Stott


Him or Brendan Gleeson (as mentioned earlier) would be ruddy brilliant


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Ken Stott


 

I've been saying stott for years you jonny come lately

but yes, he would make a great doctor. The compact brooding shape, the face that can veer from jocularity to menace in the space of a syllable. yes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been saying stott for years you jonny come lately
> 
> but yes, he would make a great doctor. The compact brooding shape, the face that can veer from jocularity to menace in the space of a syllable. yes.


I've been saying Alison Steadman for years.  But will anyone listen?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I've been saying Alison Steadman for years. But will anyone listen?


 

prophets/own country


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> prophets/own country


True.  But hear me out.  Instead of offering people jelly babies, she could offer people olives.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

no. This is where we part ways. Olives are rank


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> no. This is where we part ways. Olives are rank


And people could say that.  And she'd be - "suit yourself.  Mind if I play Forever and Ever on my recorder?"


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Who are these people? Patterson Joseph? Joe thingummy. I don't know anything anymore.


 
I don't know who Joe thingummy is, but Paterson Joseph (I suppose it helps people to look him up if I spell his first name correctly  ) is IMO a good actor who is probably most well known for a side-character in Peep Show (iirc he was Mark's boss from season 2 onwards?), and one of the main characters in the remake of Survivors - the show was a bit crap, but he was the best thing about it. He would make a great Doctor, and I've been saying that since Tennant resigned from the role! One day they will listen to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> And people could say that. And she'd be - "suit yourself. Mind if I play Forever and Ever on my recorder?"


 

troughton is dead, and his fucking pipe, so call danny boy all you likeit aint happening, the modern who is mired in intertextuality and omg omg


Laurie Penny should be the new Who


hashtag that shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

SHES EVEN GOT THE TWATS TASTE IN HEADGEAR


----------



## kabbes (Jun 3, 2013)

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar


Scooby don't.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 3, 2013)

Jennifer Saunders would be great


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2013)

odds from ladbrokes. some interesting ideas there. peter capaldi in tucker mode works for me. 


Rory Kinnear (3/1)
David Harewood (4/1)
Ben Whishaw (5/1)
Benedict Cumberbatch (6/1)
Harry Lloyd (7/1)
Derek Jacobi (8/1)
Russel Tovey (9/1)
Alex Jennings (10/1)
Stephen Mangan (14/1)
Tom Hiddleston (16/1)
Helen Mirren (20/1)
Peter Capaldi (20/1)
David Tennant (20/1)
David Walliams (20/1)
Tim Wright (25/1)
Richard Armitage (25/1)
Daniel Radcliffe (25/1)
Tony Head (33/1)
Miranda Hart (33/1)
Hugh Laurie (33/1)
Bill Bailey (50/1)


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2013)

nooooo - rory kinnear is one of my favourite theatre bods.  i don't want to lose him to telly stardom!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

Rory Kinnear (3/1) Didn't he die falling off a horse?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Rory Kinnear (3/1) Didn't he die falling off a horse?


 
that was his dad


----------



## kabbes (Jun 3, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Scooby don't.


I said it as a joke, obv, but I bet she would actually be great at it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

Benedict Cumberbatch (6/1) - This would be shit.
Russel Tovey (9/1) - This would be shit.
Stephen Mangan (14/1) - No, wrong.  
David Walliams (20/1) - I'd stop watching.  He's creepy.
Daniel Radcliffe (25/1) - FFS.
Bill Bailey (50/1) -_ He'd_ love it.  But nobody else would.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> that was his dad


Ah.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2013)

sarah michelle gellar


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm very surprised Rory Kinnear is so high, wouldn't have thought he was what they were looking for at all. Could do a lot worse, mind.

e2a: If he hadn't already been in it, Russel Tovey would be a decent shout. In fact I'm pretty sure RTD said he should get it last time round.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar


 
10 posts later:


fractionMan said:


> sarah michelle gellar


 
?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> 10 posts later:
> 
> 
> ?


I'm that interested in Dr Who I read the whole thread before contributing, obviously.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 3, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> I'm that interested in Dr Who I read the whole thread before contributing, obviously.


10 posts, dude. 10 posts. Same page, even.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 3, 2013)

Eric Idle


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 3, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch (6/1) - This would be shit.
> Russel Tovey (9/1) - This would be shit.
> Stephen Mangan (14/1) - No, wrong.
> David Walliams (20/1) - I'd stop watching. He's creepy.
> ...


 
Please god not Steven Mangan, he's great and all but what he's great at is playing _really irritating _characters.

Bill Bailey can't act. Daniel Radcliffe is already too famous as Harry Potter to take on another cult role, but then again Martin Freeman somehow got to be Arthur Dent, Doc Watson _and _Bilbo Baggins so who knows. I loved Russel Tovey in Being Human but somehow he's rubbish in everything else. David Walliams is just rubbish across the board.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 3, 2013)

killer b said:


> odds from ladbrokes. some interesting ideas there. peter capaldi in tucker mode works for me.
> 
> 
> Rory Kinnear (3/1)
> ...


 
Is David Harewood the CIA boss man from Homeland?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 3, 2013)

Peter Dinklage.


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is David Harewood the CIA boss man from Homeland?


google suggests 'yes'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

robert vaughn out of the man from uncle







although he's aulder now


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> He'd be good. But even better would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You'd better be insincere about Corden, or I'll hunt you down and beat you to a pulp, you dirtbox!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Please god not Steven Mangan, he's great and all but what he's great at is playing _really irritating _characters.


Indeed.


----------



## Santino (Jun 3, 2013)

Please please not Chris Addison.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 3, 2013)

brian blessed - we need a shouty doctor


----------



## Chz (Jun 3, 2013)

The showrunners have said many times that all the running about the Doctor does now, tied in with a very tight shooting schedule means that they really need a lead actor under 40. Which sadly rules out both Idris Elba (still love him in the old C4 series "Ultraviolet") and my personal suggestion of Jason Watkins. Plus Watkins was just _in_ the bloody show, which would make it awkward. Not that it's stopped them before... 
*cough Colin Baker cough*


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> robert vaughn out of the man from uncle
> 
> although he's aulder now


 

If we're going old school (and in this instance lacking a pulse):

He'd make the best Dr in the history of TIme Lords.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 3, 2013)

Richard Adeyaode really is the perfect candidate - bit whacky, unique, charismatic


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2013)

Ruth Jones (Nessa from "Gavin and Stacey")


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

jude law


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2013)

I can never make my mind up about Jude Law, he's an alright actor but pops up in shit films like Enemy at the Gates.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Ruth Jones (Nessa from "Gavin and Stacey")



Do you think she can carry off playing a man?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

Firky said:


> I can never make my mind up about Jude Law, he's an alright actor but pops up in shit films like Enemy at the Gates.


everyone's had a shit job or two


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Firky said:


> I can never make my mind up about Jude Law, he's an alright actor but pops up in shit films like Enemy at the Gates.



Perfectly good historical sniper film ruined by the movie industry's perpetual crime of trying to squeeze a love angle into any film possible. Insert currently popular but can't act for toffee eye candy.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 3, 2013)

Chz said:


> The showrunners have said many times that all the running about the Doctor does now, tied in with a very tight shooting schedule means that they really need a lead actor under 40.


 
This is just silly.


----------



## Chz (Jun 3, 2013)

Quartz said:


> This is just silly.


 
Even Tennant thought it was an awfully hard slog. A few oddball stories aside, the lead actor is in nearly every frickin' scene.


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Perfectly good historical sniper film ruined by the movie industry's perpetual crime of trying to squeeze a love angle into any film possible. Insert currently popular but can't act for toffee eye candy.


 

In a film all about accuracy Enemy at the Gates is woefully inaccurate.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

How about John Hurt?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 3, 2013)

On radio 4 this morning there was some discussion about the new Dr. Who. In the inevitable reference to the BBC's mothership, the Mail, there had been speculation about a female Dr. Who. I hope the programme makers keep thinking this way so that my suggestion of Sue Perkins can come to the fore.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Firky said:


> In a film all about accuracy Enemy at the Gates is woefully inaccurate.



Par for the course. Apparently the Americans captured U571 and cracked the enigma code all by themselves.


----------



## Chz (Jun 3, 2013)

> How about John Hurt?



Would they be able to resist writing a story about an alien incubating inside the Doctor?


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> On radio 4 this morning there was some discussion about the new Dr. Who. In the inevitable extract from the BBC's mothership, the Mail there had been speculation about a female Dr. Who. I hope the programme makers keep thinking this way so that my suggestion of Sue Perkins can come to the fore.


 

Oh you troll, Hocus


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

peter dinklage


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Do you think she can carry off playing a man?


 
She doesn't need to, she's got enough attitude as it is.


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> peter dinklage


 


---> Up the Arse Corner.


----------



## maya (Jun 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> peter dinklage


 
He'd have to wear platform shoes like Tom Cru*se, though...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> On radio 4 this morning there was some discussion about the new Dr. Who. In the inevitable reference to the BBC's mothership, the Mail, there had been speculation about a female Dr. Who. I hope the programme makers keep thinking this way so that my suggestion of Sue Perkins can come to the fore.


what would have been said if romana had regenerated as a man?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 3, 2013)

What about Bendict Wong? He'd be great, and people always say how black people are underrepresented in British culture - the orientals barely get a look in. This would massively help to redress the balance


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2013)

maya said:


> He'd have to wear platform shoes like Tom Cru*se, though...


 

Why


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Sean Bean?


----------



## Quartz (Jun 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Sean Bean?


 

I think he'd be an excellent choice.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm only half a Dr Who fan - if the new one is anything other than a posh white man under 40 i will continue to watch. If they play to type i may abondon


----------



## 8den (Jun 3, 2013)

> Peter Capaldi


 
I'd fucking love a bit of Malcolm Tucker in my Who



> Look, half an hour ago you were in with a shot! This is half an hour hence! We've fucking time-travelled, yes? We're in a weird and wonderful world where everything is different! Maybe outside the polar ice caps have melted! Maybe there's fucking robots knocking about and Davina Maccoll is the new Pope! Maybe you can download rice! I want you, right now, to think about your own future, ok? Think about what you are doing, get yourself back on the train to fucking Thomasville pronto, yeah? "Half an hour"...


 

Might not make the watershed though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I'm only half a Dr Who fan - if the new one is anything other than a posh white man under 40 i will continue to watch. If they play to type i may abondon


 

they should bring back a silver fox like pertwee


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar


 


fractionMan said:


> sarah michelle gellar


 


kabbes said:


> I said it as a joke, obv, but I bet she would actually be great at it.


 
Just to watch the fan's heads explode 

Personally I wish Whedon would take over showrunning / writing Who, it's been trying to attain the Buffy-esque pitch between horror and comedy for years anyway, might as well bring in the expert.


----------



## 8den (Jun 3, 2013)

I imagine he's a tad busy with Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and The Avengers 2.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 3, 2013)

8den said:


> I imagine he's a tad busy with Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and The Avengers 2.


 
Pfft, slacker.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2013)

Ian McShane, it's about time there was a more stabby Doctor.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2013)

Failing that I'll second Brian Cox.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Do you think she can carry off playing a man?


 
There's nothing in the canon except precedent that dictates that the Doctor has to be male.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> jude law


 
Great, someone who is to acting, what ipecac is to a calm stomach.


----------



## Santino (Jun 3, 2013)

The Corsair changed sex during regenerations.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

YouSir said:


> Ian McShane, it's about time there was a more stabby Doctor.


 

I've yellow carded mcshane for being in Deathrace with Statham. Awful. He is on thin ice with me now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Sean Bean?


 
He's got the shoutiness to be a Colin Baker-type Doctor, but wouldn't there be the overwhelming temptation for one of the scriptwriters to have him say "One does not simply walk into the TARDIS"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2013)

Santino said:


> The Corsair changed sex during regenerations.


 
From The Anglia to The Cortina, as I recall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Great, someone who is to acting, what ipecac is to a calm stomach.


and what you are to punctuation?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've yellow carded mcshane for being in Deathrace with Statham. Awful. He is on thin ice with me now.


 

Well now I have to go and watch Deathrace, thanks for that.

No amount of crap films can cancel out Lovejoy and Deadwood.






Plus, the more I think of it, a Lovejoy mode Doctor would be quite good really. Less omnipotent more charmingly shifty.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 3, 2013)

Philip Gelnister - but he would have to play it in the style of Gent Hunt for it to work for me.

i am struggling to decide if i want a more serious and sombre DR (i.e. the scientist type) or a whacky and out there one. my gut feeling is that we could do with a more sombre Doctor who isn't so keen on all the running about stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2013)

YouSir said:


> Failing that I'll second Brian Cox.


Which one?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> they should bring back a silver fox like pertwee


 
Steven Berkoff? 





Sanjeev Bhaskar?





What about John Noble? He does a good British accent, and he's available now "Fringe" has ended?





James Fleet?





Robbie Gee?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm liking the idea of a sub continental doc now. Masood from eastenders? the ladies love him and he's already on the payroll...


----------



## Pingu (Jun 3, 2013)

ed byrne...


bear with me on this...


picture it...



see?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2013)

JOHN  NOBLE YES.



ViolentPanda said:


> There's nothing in the canon except precedent that dictates that the Doctor has to be male.


 
Indeed. In fact, during what I think was the-tardis-is-a-hot-woman-what-a-surprise episode, didn't Tennant talk about the time lord who would had regenerated into male and female at various times?

Anyone who is so adamant that the time lord cannot ever be a woman should sit back and think about WHAT A MASSIVE FUCKING DICKHEAD THEY ARE BEING.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> JOHN NOBLE YES.


 
It'd be great!



> Indeed. In fact, during what I think was the-tardis-is-a-hot-woman-what-a-surprise episode, didn't Tennant talk about the time lord who would had regenerated into male and female at various times?


 
Wasn't that Smith, rather than Ten-inch?



> Anyone who is so adamant that the time lord cannot ever be a woman should sit back and think about WHAT A MASSIVE FUCKING DICKHEAD THEY ARE BEING.


 
Fair description of Gromit on this thread, to be fair.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2013)

He'd need a cow. A room in the tardis with a cow.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 3, 2013)

Berkoff would be fun! But I think he'd prefer to play the Master.



ViolentPanda said:


> He's got the shoutiness to be a Colin Baker-type Doctor, but wouldn't there be the overwhelming temptation for one of the scriptwriters to have him say "One does not simply walk into the TARDIS"?


 

They'd be more likely to hark back to his Sharpe days and have him launch into an anti-toff rant.


----------



## youngian (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought Peter Dinklage was a bit obscure but good to see some other nominations.

Ian McShane though, he'd just be using the TARDIS to buy up antiques


----------



## discokermit (Jun 3, 2013)

jimmy krankie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> He'd need a cow. A room in the tardis with a cow.


 

Peter Davidson took time out of his universe saving schedule to fist cows regularly on 'All Creatures Great and Small'


----------



## Balbi (Jun 3, 2013)

Ruth Wilson.



Or my perennial mancrush Chiwitel.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> JOHN  NOBLE YES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look its Doctor Who not... um whats the female version of Doctor? Oh yeah, nurse... not Nurse Who.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

congratulations gromit, now get off my thread


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

wait this one isn't technically mine, mines the other one. Point still stands though, you are banned from this thread. Imagine If you'd said that patterson joseph couldn't be doctor cos its doctor who not uncle ben. It'd be pitchforks at dawn. So do one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Rutger Hauer
> 
> He's seen things you people would't believe.


 

what he hasn't seen for a long time is the gym. I'm all for an older doc, but he has hit the pies with gusto. And gravy


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Look its Doctor Who not... um whats the female version of Doctor? Oh yeah, nurse... not Nurse Who.


Fabulous. Sexist troll of the day. 

You must be hilarious at the GP: "Very good, now run along and get the actual Doctor. You are the actual Doctor you say? Now don't be silly, no you're not. We've had our little joke now, sweetheart."


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Look its Doctor Who not... um whats the female version of Doctor? Oh yeah, nurse... not Nurse Who.


christ. even taking the piss, that's pretty pathetic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

remarkable that 1970's Who was actually quite good whereas 1970s gromit is not


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ben Kingsley, reprising his shtick from Iron Man 3 (no spoilers now folks!)


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2013)

seems an odd thread for a load of casual chauvinism. and yet here we are.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 3, 2013)

surely gromits joke is a feminist one?


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2013)

Catweazle


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Ben Kingsley, reprising his shtick from Iron Man 3 (no spoilers now folks!)


 

far better that he reprise his role from Sexy Beast and cows the sontarans with a blistering assault of cunt-laden polemic


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2013)

discokermit said:


> surely gromits joke is a feminist one?


 
Not any way I can parse it it's not.


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> far better that he reprise his role from Sexy Beast and cows the sontarans with a blistering assault of cunt-laden polemic


everything is pointing towards cunt-laden polemics tbf. would certainly renew my interest in the show.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> Not any way I can parse it it's not.


obviously there are women doctors, what is absurd is the idea that the female equivalent of a doctor is a nurse and more importantly that someone would express that as an opinion. it made me laugh.


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> Catweazle


 

Or Claypole, even better.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> Or Claypole, even better.


 
You want to get LDR back from New Zealand to do it?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought David Tennants turn would count as Claypole


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You want to get LDR back from New Zealand to do it?


 
Who's LDR?  I want Michael Staniforth to do it.  The production team can use the Tardis to travel back pre-87 for filming.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> Who's LDR? I want Michael Staniforth to do it. The production team can use the Tardis to travel back pre-87 for filming.


 
LDR


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2013)

discokermit said:


> jimmy krankie.


Sweet Eris, nooooooooooo!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Obvious troll to one side my objections to a female Doctor are not because its against canon. Okay so there was once a timelord who flipped back and fore so it can be done. Fine.

But the Doctor doesn't flip back and fore so why should he start now? Its not the Doctor's modus operandi. 

Its not because I  believe a woman couldn't save the world etc. etc. like the male Doctor could. They could. I hated the fact Battlestar Galactica made Starbuck female at first. Turned out to be one of there better decisions as it worked really well. 
The female Watson in that new Sherlock Holmes series adds an interesting dynamic also. About the only thing that saves it from being the same old same old.
If the change adds value then go for it but I fail the see the value here other than giving the girls a turn because its been a man for so long.

If you want to do a spin off with the Doctor's daughter being a save the day timelord I'll be there watching it and cheering her on (if the plots are any good). In fact I'm rather disappointed its not already happened.

But I really do not want the Doctor to so dramatically change persona by flipping to a female persona (any more than I want my favourite female characters to suddenly become men). If the female involved is going to play it the same as the other Doctor's (be a male persona in a skirt) then thats wrong too.

I'm curious as to what will happen to the viewing figures too despite fans thinking they'd like it. What of the overall viewing public? The Doctor Who tale has always been about this enigmatic masculine  figure who whisks people (men and women) away from their mundane lives to adventures. The emphasis being the passenger. Will women still be able to experience the passenger fantasy that been a large part of its success or will female viewers now feel obliged to imagine themselves as the uberpowerful Doctor saving the world because of predictable feminist empowerment storylines etc? 

I think the producers will tear a leaf out of the Tennent days and try and tottify the role again. Attempts to sex symbol up Matt Smith have been met with embarrassing ew's by many. If it had been Tennent they have been lapping it up with a spoon wanting more and forgiving all sorts of shit acting and poor plots if the Tennent era is any example.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2013)

jesus christ gromit. your perception of gender is such a fucking horrorshow.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

you've fundamentally misunderstood the archetype that Who represents. Its the gifted trickster, the shaman-clown.Not really gendered at all.


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> But I really do not want the Doctor to so dramatically change persona by flipping to a female persona


 
So a female regeneration would inherently be a more 'dramatic' switch than that from Ecclestone to Tennant, for example?  Can you explain how/why?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> you've fundamentally misunderstood the archetype that Who represents. Its the gifted trickster, the shaman-clown.Not really gendered at all.



Thats one facet, one element but not the only one. Remember once upon a time he was the wise old grandfatherly figure.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Its like enigmatic, ruthless and yet charming and powerful figures cannot possibly be cloven of crotch because thats the way things work


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> So a female regeneration would inherently be a more 'dramatic' switch than that from Ecclestone to Tennant, for example?  Can you explain how/why?



That one was quite horrific tbh.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Its like enigmatic, ruthless and yet charming and powerful figures cannot possibly be cloven of crotch because thats the way things work



No they can. But will the viewing audience fantasize about them with the same passion? The men might. I suspect the female viewing audience won't. I admit its only a suspicion.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Thats one facet, one element but not the only one. Remember once upon a time he was the wise old grandfatherly figure.


 

Its pretty much his raisin detrer rodney

You cite the grandfather figure who has over the life of the show become a young driven man of good works. If the Doctor can change so, from hartnell to davidson AND BEYOND! then wherein lies the flaw in having him female? its known and shown that regenerations are pot luck. Nothing wrong with a strong female lead playing the role imo. It'd need a good actress, sure, but then Who always needs a convincing lead


----------



## 8den (Jun 3, 2013)

YouSir said:


> Well now I have to go and watch Deathrace, thanks for that.
> 
> No amount of crap films can cancel out Lovejoy and Deadwood.
> 
> ...


 
Back when men were men and you more worried about himself shedding on the carpet rather than the dog.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone mentioned Dylan Moran yet? He might be quite good.

Sanjeev Bhaskar is an interesting suggestion.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2013)

Haven't read the thread, my nomination is Bruce Forsyth , how many votes does he have now ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Haven't read the thread, my nomination is Bruce Forsythe , how many votes does he have now ?


For fuck's sake, if you can't be bothered to read the thread... It's been _nothing but_ Forsyth


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2013)

"I don't want the doctor to be a woman because it would mean his/her personality would change too much, because women inherently have totally different personalities to men, because they are women, and did you know they can't drive lol? And when the doctor's personality changed between someone like Hartnell and Tennant it was okay because both had a cock and balls and... OH OKAY I'M A MASSIVE MISOGYNIST FUCKWIT PLEASE DON'T TAKE THE ONLY THING US MEN HAVE LEFT AWAY." -- a Gromit observed in the wild, earlier.


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Anyone mentioned Dylan Moran yet? He might be quite good.


 
Great minds etc.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a bit like the ordination of women: the people who take the whole organised religion thing seriously are against, and the theological relativists support it. If you take Doctor Who seriously, you should adopt a reactionary and conservative position by default.

I support Gromit's campaign.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> For fuck's sake, if you can't be bothered to read the thread... It's been _nothing but_ Forsyth


apologies for that and the extra e on his name


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It's a bit like the ordination of women: the people who take the whole organised religion thing seriously are against, and the theological relativists support it. If you take Doctor Who seriously, you should adopt a reactionary and conservative position by default.
> 
> I support Gromit's campaign.


 

Of course. You are socially liberal but inherently conservative. A modern day whig, as we have discussed. While who does hearken to a restoration of order, always, he makes no judgements as to what that order might be. He's times engineer 'Just here to fix this bruv'


You may grow tumescent over his hideous liberalism but in the end the doc would burn the lot if it would bring justice


----------



## Sirena (Jun 3, 2013)

If she weren't already dead, I would plump for Dame Margaret Rutherford.


----------



## Reno (Jun 3, 2013)

Sirena said:


> If she weren't already dead, I would plump for Dame Margaret Rutherford.


 
I wasn't sold on the idea of a female Doctor Who, but you just changed my mind.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 3, 2013)

Reno said:


> I wasn't sold on the idea of a female Doctor Who, but you just changed my mind.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

Sirena said:


> If she weren't already dead, I would plump for Dame Margaret Rutherford.


By the same token, Alastair Sim.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 3, 2013)

Him of the lovely gravelly growly voice, Ralph Ineson:





Blimey. That's a big photo.

Or this chap, Rafe Spall in full manic mode, like the scary bugger he played in that thing with Stephen Rea last year. Mind, Stephen Rea would be an immense choice, too.  






If its got to a young posho, then Lawrence Fox must be in with a shout. I know he's decamped to America to make his fortune there, but I haven't heard what he's done since he went.


----------



## maya (Jun 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> peter dinklage





maya said:


> He'd have to wear platform shoes like Tom Cru*se, though...





Firky said:


> Why


He's not very tall.


----------



## Reno (Jun 3, 2013)

maya said:


> He's not very tall.


 
Is there a rule that he has to be tall ? I'm sure there were a few actors who played him who were rather short.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 3, 2013)

that photo of Ian McShane reminds me of revol68


----------



## maya (Jun 3, 2013)

Reno said:


> Is there a rule that he has to be tall ? I'm sure there were a few actors who played him who were rather short.


Of course not. I was just trying to apply my newfound "humour" mode. And failed.


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2013)

Reno said:


> Is there a rule that he has to be tall ? I'm sure there were a few actors who played him who were rather short.


 
Still reckon Warwick Davis would be


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2013)

Sirena said:


> If she weren't already dead, I would plump for Dame Margaret Rutherford.


 
What about June Whitfield, then?


----------



## Sirena (Jun 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> What about June Whitfield, then?


nice one!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> What about June Whitfield, then?


I think Annette Crosbie would be better.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> What about June Whitfield, then?


noo - she was awful in the last tennant story. embarrassing characterisation and also very strange plastic surgery.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2013)

Now that I've posted on here, I reckon Idris Elba is the wrong Wire actor:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 3, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I think Annette Crosbie would be better.


Well the Beeb have already argued that they need a younger person because of all the running about in the story line these days.

What about Madonna? She is a bit of a Time Lord in her own right. Sadly she has also had a bit of a regeneration of her face so might not be recognisable in the new context of science fiction drama.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2013)

in what sense is madonna 'younger'?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> "I don't want the doctor to be a woman because it would mean his/her personality would change too much, because women inherently have totally different personalities to men, because they are women, and did you know they can't drive lol? And when the doctor's personality changed between someone like Hartnell and Tennant it was okay because both had a cock and balls and... OH OKAY I'M A MASSIVE MISOGYNIST FUCKWIT PLEASE DON'T TAKE THE ONLY THING US MEN HAVE LEFT AWAY." -- a Gromit observed in the wild, earlier.



Except the Doctor drives the TARDIS with the handbrake on and his wife is the only one who drives it properly.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Anyone mentioned Dylan Moran yet? He might be quite good.



A continually pissed on wine, bitter and cynical Timelord?

Nope.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> What about Madonna?


An American? 

No.


----------



## Reno (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> A continually pissed on wine, bitter and cynical Timelord?
> 
> Nope.


You are making this sound quite good !


----------



## elbows (Jun 3, 2013)

John Cooper Clarke


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

If we are going femail actresses (although they arent strictly actresses per se), then how about one of these two...

Margaret Mountford (ex The Apprentice)







or.....

Hilary Devey (ex Dragons Den)


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Just found out that there have already been two female Doctors.

Arabella Weir and Joanna Lumley.

So as its been there, done that it, gotten it out of the way why do it again?


----------



## Reno (Jun 3, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> If we are going femail actresses (although they arent strictly actresses per se), then how about one of these two...
> 
> Margaret Mountford (ex The Apprentice)
> 
> ...


 
Sometimes it would be interesting if people explained their utterly baffling choices.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> If we are going femail actresses (although they arent strictly actresses per se), then how about one of these two...
> 
> Margaret Mountford (ex The Apprentice)



Silently watches the earth's forces make a right mess of the defence against the Darleks whilst pulling faces before letting a egotistical windbag decide which of UNIT's troops is most to blame for the failure of the defence.



> or.....
> 
> Hilary Devey (ex Dragons Den)



Deflects dalek lazzoors with her might shoulder pads before someone else comes in to steal the win.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

I just think they look the part. I put up Richard Ayaode earlier and you were Ok with that 

OK. How about.....

Tilda Swinton.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> I just think they look the part. I put up Richard Ayaode earlier and you were Ok with that
> 
> OK. How about.....
> 
> Tilda Swinton.



Well she does look a lot like Patrick Troughton.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> If we are going femail actresses (although they arent strictly actresses per se), then how about one of these two...
> 
> Margaret Mountford (ex The Apprentice)
> or.....
> ...


 
Better as The Master - or should that be The Mistress?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> A continually pissed on wine, bitter and cynical Timelord?
> 
> Nope.


 
You're getting confused between actors and the characters they play again


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Marlene. Her mocking smile says it all. Crucially, she records the rise and fall of every soldier passing.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> You're getting confused between actors and the characters they play again



I read his twitter. He's cynical and seemingly pissed on that too.


----------



## 8den (Jun 3, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Him of the lovely gravelly growly voice, Ralph Ineson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The Doctor should not look like he's from the Tony Adams era Arsenal squad.


----------



## 8den (Jun 3, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Hilary Devey (ex Dragons Den)


The only reason Hilary Devey should be mentioned in Doctor Who if we were discussing who should play Davros' wife.


----------



## 8den (Jun 3, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> You're getting confused between actors and the characters they play again


 
Actually Black Books was a Dylan Moran vehicle, being half pissed, angry and ranting was his comedy persona before he was cast in Black Books. 

How about if they pick Bill Bailey, they let him perform the theme tune on a different musical instrument each week.


----------



## youngian (Jun 4, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> What about Madonna? She is a bit of a Time Lord in her own right.


 
Such a likeable charasmatic personality couldn't possibly go wrong.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 4, 2013)

youngian said:


> Such a likeable charasmatic personality couldn't possibly go wrong.



Madge with a time machine could have advantages. Such as she could go back and correct past mistakes. Starting with convincing her former self not to ask people to refer to her as Madge.

Plus rather than having to one of the most pathetic unconvincing back tracks about making drug references to appear down wid da kids she could go back and not say it.

One drawback though is that we might lose Sean Penn


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Except the Doctor drives the TARDIS with the handbrake on and his wife is the only one who drives it properly.


 
Shame the doctor felt the need to do the whole 'lol no you're a girl' thing wrt to that then, innit.

Moffat *shakes fist*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 4, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> in what sense is madonna 'younger'?


Annette Crosbie was born in 1934 and Madonna in 1958. So in the temporal sense.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Annette Crosbie was born in 1934 and Madonna in 1958. So in the temporal sense.


yes, sorry  - i meant in the sense that the bbc were apparently using the word younger.  as in, a 'younger' person.  madonna is not in abstract terms, a younger person - though i concede that relative to individual other people, she is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> yes, sorry - i meant in the sense that the bbc were apparently using the word younger. as in, a 'younger' person. madonna is not in abstract terms, a younger person - though i concede that relative to individual other people, she is.


She's younger than Jesus, who is ≐ 2013.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 4, 2013)

8den said:


> Actually Black Books was a Dylan Moran vehicle, being half pissed, angry and ranting was his comedy persona before he was cast in Black Books.
> 
> How about if they pick Bill Bailey, they let him perform the theme tune on a different musical instrument each week.


 
Moran's persona isn't a persona. He's like that in real life (also look at the Parkinson interview with Richard Harris from the 70s, on youtube: Harris is the obvious source for a lot of Moran's style of patter).

Bill Bailey would be an excellent doctor, yes.


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill Bailey is amusing but he'd be shit at the Doctor. All these comedians who have been suggested would be terrible. The part requires someone who can actually convincingly act like all the nonsense sci-fi makes sense. You can't smirk your way through a Dalek invasion.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 4, 2013)

Idris Elba would make an amazing Doctaaah.


----------



## prunus (Jun 4, 2013)

This mockup from the <spit>Mail makes me want it to be Helen Mirren.  And she's said she wants to do it, too, in the past.


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Moran's persona isn't a persona. He's like that in real life (also look at the Parkinson interview with Richard Harris from the 70s, on youtube: Harris is the obvious source for a lot of Moran's style of patter).


I don't know specifically about Moran, but lots of entertainers maintain a persona pretty much all the time. Johnny Vegas (apparently a very literate, quietly-spoken man 'in real life') and Derren Brown, for example.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 4, 2013)

I've had my phone switched on but not had a call as yet.

Like the Tilda Swinton suggestion, though.  After so many male incarnations a slightly androgynous female Doctor might make sense.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Obvious troll to one side my objections to a female Doctor are not because its against canon. Okay so there was once a timelord who flipped back and fore so it can be done. Fine.
> 
> But the Doctor doesn't flip back and fore so why should he start now? Its not the Doctor's modus operandi.


 
Whether he's done it before is immaterial. What matters is whether he exercise a choice to do so or not. You're attempting to define him purely on past behaviour. I think we can safely say that the Doctor is *rarely* defined by past behaviour.



> Its not because I believe a woman couldn't save the world etc. etc. like the male Doctor could. They could. I hated the fact Battlestar Galactica made Starbuck female at first. Turned out to be one of there better decisions as it worked really well.
> The female Watson in that new Sherlock Holmes series adds an interesting dynamic also. About the only thing that saves it from being the same old same old.
> If the change adds value then go for it but I fail the see the value here other than giving the girls a turn because its been a man for so long.
> 
> ...


 
It's not about a male or female persona. The Doctor's persona hasn't been particularly gendered since Hartnell (and Cushing's IIRC) Doctor played at being a grandfather.



> I'm curious as to what will happen to the viewing figures too despite fans thinking they'd like it. What of the overall viewing public? The Doctor Who tale has always been about this enigmatic masculine figure who whisks people (men and women) away from their mundane lives to adventures. The emphasis being the passenger. Will women still be able to experience the passenger fantasy that been a large part of its success or will female viewers now feel obliged to imagine themselves as the uberpowerful Doctor saving the world because of predictable feminist empowerment storylines etc?


 
I take it from the above, that you're *still* having trouble relating to females.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

If the doctor goes female I shall long for the days when him and josef were my daddy-issue figures


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not about a male or female persona. The Doctor's persona hasn't been particularly gendered since Hartnell (and Cushing's IIRC) Doctor played at being a grandfather.


 
That strikes me as a rather odd thing to say. I think it's the other way round. A grandfatherly figure used to be seen as asexual ( past it) while it is implied that there is a romantic tension between the recent Doctors and female companions.



ViolentPanda said:


> I take it from the above, that you're *still* having trouble relating to females.


 
In this case it only means that he can't relate to a female Doctor Who and not to female characters in general. There was the same discussion about a female James Bond here recently, which I would find idiotic. Why not just come up with a new female character who is an equivalent and finally make a decent Modesty Blaise film for instance, rather than turning established characters into equal opportunity exercises.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> That strikes me as a rather odd thing to say. I think it's the other way round. A grandfatherly figure used to be seen as asexual ( past it) while it is implied that there is a romantic tension between the recent Doctors and female companions.


 
A grandfather may be seen as asexual (past it), but he's convincedly "male" by the fact that he has fathered children who've provided him with grandchildren in the first place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> That strikes me as a rather odd thing to say. I think it's the other way round. A grandfatherly figure used to be seen as asexual ( past it) while it is implied that there is a romantic tension between the recent Doctors and female companions.


 

I'm not a fan of the sexual tension between doc and companion. To my mind it was always an apprentice-type relationship. So a chaste experience, mutual shit that has nothing to do with sex.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A grandfather may be seen as asexual (past it), but he's convincedly "male" by the fact that he has fathered children who've provided him with grandchildren in the first place.


 

big things with hartnell tho mates. Half the shit is based around him nicking a type 50 but being psychically linked to it and that susan.Its a quagmire.


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A grandfather may be seen as asexual (past it), but he's convincedly "male" by the fact that he has fathered children who've provided him with grandchildren in the first place.


 
I'm sure Christopher Eccleston will be delighted to find out that according to you he isn't gendered.


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not a fan of the sexual tension between doc and companion. To my mind it was always an apprentice-type relationship. So a chaste experience, mutual shit that has nothing to do with sex.


 
I don't care one way or another, I was just answering to the absurdity that apparently recent Doctors haven't been gender specific representations.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> I don't care, I was just answering to the absurdity that apparently recent Doctors haven't been gender specific representations.


 

but you should care! you are the bloke who loves films and stuff  if you don't care then who the fuck should.

I'm annoyed, annoyed and betrayed

Mind you: Jon Hurt. Oh yes


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> but you should care! you are the bloke who loves films and stuff  if you don't care then who the fuck should.
> 
> I'm annoyed, annoyed and betrayed
> 
> Mind you: Jon Hurt. Oh yes


 
I love films and adult drama series, I'm not that bothered about British kids series, but because I've dated a Doctor Who fan in the past I've seen more of it than I care. I just don't believe that it's necessarily a great idea to tamper with the gender of long established characters in general and that has nothing to do with not relating to characters of the opposite sex. Just because you can do something doesn't mean it's a great idea. I wouldn't like to see Alien's Ripley turned into a bloke either.

There seems to be a lot of it around here at the moment: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/rebecca-by-daphne-du-maurier.311151/


----------



## magneze (Jun 4, 2013)

Cliff Richard


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> I'm sure Christopher Eccleston will be delighted to find out that according to you he isn't gendered.


 
Ah, but I didn't say that, did I? You merely assumed it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2013)

magneze said:


> Cliff Richard


 
You sick bastard!


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> I love films and adult drama series, I'm not that bothered about British kids series, but because I've dated a Doctor Who fan in the past I've seen more of it than I care. I just don't believe that it's necessarily a great idea to tamper with the gender of long established characters in general and that has nothing to do with not relating to characters of the opposite sex. Just because you can do something doesn't mean it's a great idea. I wouldn't like to see Alien's Ripley turned into a bloke either.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of it around here at the moment: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/rebecca-by-daphne-du-maurier.311151/


that was gromit trying too make the same point as you... but both analogies fall down: ripley is not a character who is regularly reincarnated to have markedly different personalities.   funnily enough, bond is a better example... but there is less variation in the personalities of the bonds thus far, and also gender relationships are fundamental to the storylines (or at least the sub plots) in bond films.


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> that was gromit trying too make the same point as you... but both analogies fall down: ripley is not a character who is regularly reincarnated to have markedly different personalities. funnily enough, bond is a better example... but there is less variation in the personalities of the bonds thus far, and also gender relationships are fundamental to the storylines (or at least the sub plots) in bond films.


 
A sci-fi series which dealt with that in an intriguing way was with the Trill in Star Trek DS9 were they specifically used a symbiotic alien who regenerates via different human hosts to deal with queer sexuality (still way too scary to tackle head-on in 90s TV land) but they too replaced one female lead character with another female when she "regenerated" (the original actress left the series, like with Doctor Who where they only came up with the regeneration business to allow for cast changes).

In the end I think the fans would be up in arms and there would be a massive backlash unless the casting was some brilliant stroke of genius. So far I've only been convinced by the suggestion of Margaret Rutherford and unfortunately she's dead. The likes of Helen Mirren and Tilda Swinton only get mentioned because they are acclaimed and well liked actresses, but they would be totally wrong.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> wouldn't like to see Alien's Ripley turned into a bloke either.


 
IIRC the original screenplay for Alien gave only the characters' surnames and no indication of whether they were male or female.


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> IIRC the original screenplay for Alien gave only the characters' surnames and no indication of whether they were male or female.


 
I know. But then the film got made with a woman in the lead and it would be a lesser film without Weaver, who generally tops polls as the greatest screen heroine of all time.


----------



## elbows (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not a fan of the sexual tension between doc and companion. To my mind it was always an apprentice-type relationship. So a chaste experience, mutual shit that has nothing to do with sex.


 
Its somewhat hard to tell if that was always supposed to be the case because during a large part of the original Who run it was the era where relationships were often barely even hinted at on such telly programs. But there was sometimes a fleeting hint of something more, which fans and fan fiction writers had no trouble expanding into something with a lot more dumpy-pumpy, the filthy beasts!

The most obvious example of something more was when Tom Baker and Lalla Ward were gettinginto a relationship in real life, which translated into a certain something the viewer may have noticed around series 17, and on into the somewhat decaying atmosphere of the 2nd half of series 18 as she left and Baker entered his final stories in the role.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> A sci-fi series which dealt with that in an intriguing way was with the Trill in Star Trek DS9 were they specifically used a symbiotic alien who regenerates via different human hosts to deal with queer sexuality (still way too scary to tackle head-on in 90s TV land) but they too replaced one female lead character with another female when she "regenerated" (the original actress left the series, like with Doctor Who where they only came up with the regeneration business to allow for cast changes).
> 
> In the end I think the fans would be up in arms and there would be a massive backlash unless the casting was some brilliant stroke of genius. So far I've only been convinced by the suggestion of Margaret Rutherford and unfortunately she's dead. The likes of Helen Mirren and Tilda Swinton only get mentioned because they are acclaimed and well liked actresses, but they would be totally wrong.


 
I think you deal uncharitably with the fandom here reno. Recon if it was done right the faithful would fall in line. I would and I'm an inveterate who fan


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

elbows said:


> Its somewhat hard to tell if that was always supposed to be the case because during a large part of the original Who run it was the era where relationships were often barely even hinted at on such telly programs. But there was sometimes a fleeting hint of something more, which fans and fan fiction writers had no trouble expanding into something with a lot more dumpy-pumpy, the filthy beasts!
> 
> The most obvious example of something more was when Tom Baker and Lalla Ward were gettinginto a relationship in real life, which translated into a certain something the viewer may have noticed around series 17, and on into the somewhat decaying atmosphere of the 2nd half of series 18 as she left and Baker entered his final stories in the role.


 
mate, 90% of doctors companions didn't actually sleep with him.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2013)

I would just like to plant my flag firmly in the camp of those not wanting a female Doctor. personally I think it would be a pointless gimmick.I mean what happens afterwards, the Moffat, RTD thing is bad enough, male/ female Doctor stuff would lead to whovian Armageddon .


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2013)

forgot to add my nomination either Ben Miller or Damian Lewis ,the grandson would love a ginger Doctor


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> In this case it only means that he can't relate to a female Doctor Who and not to female characters in general.


 
No. He's suggesting that any women viewing the show only do so because they are passive, and need to be the passenger, that that is integral to who they are and why they can relate to the programme as it is. He is suggesting that if there was a woman as the doctor then women would have to switch how they relate to the show, and might have to start relating to the doctor instead of the companion.

There are so many levels of fuckwittedness about that argument I don't know where to begin. Not only is he suggesting that women are inherently passive and 'followers', he's also implying that men and women can only relate to characters who share the same gender as them, as well as assuming that there are set reasons why men and women might be interested in certain types of shows.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2013)

ginger_syn said:


> I would just like to plant my flag firmly in the camp of those not wanting a female Doctor. personally I think it would be a pointless gimmick.I mean what happens afterwards, the Moffat, RTD thing is bad enough, male/ female Doctor stuff would lead to whovian Armageddon .


 
Why is a woman being in the lead a gimmick? What if the doctor was black? Gimmick? Or gay? Gimmick? I think we should perhaps only ever have straight white people in television shows, and probably in any public position, because anything else is sheer tokenism, pandering to the liberal loonies.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2013)

no it would be because it has no purpose to arbitrarily change the Doctor's sex at this point.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 4, 2013)

I saw a rumour on another site that the next Doctor has already been chosen. I cannot now find the link. Anyone got it?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Why is a woman being in the lead a gimmick? What if the doctor was black? Gimmick? Or gay? Gimmick? I think we should perhaps only ever have straight white people in television shows, and probably in any public position, because anything else is sheer tokenism, pandering to the liberal loonies.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2013)

ginger_syn said:


> no it would be because it has no purpose to arbitrarily change the Doctor's sex at this point.


but they change absolutely everything else about him.  his age, his personality, his level of sexual awareness...   why is gender a bridge so far?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 4, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A grandfather may be seen as asexual (past it), but he's convincedly "male" by the fact that he has fathered children who've provided him with grandchildren in the first place.


Eh? Sorry, been keeping out of this one really, but surely the "having of grandchildren" is not a particularly masculine trait at all 

The converse would be that a grandmother is convincedly female because what? Because she has mothered children who've provided her with children? It's the same thing, surely?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe a grandfather is decidedly male because of cock and balls?


----------



## snadge (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> but they change absolutely everything else about him.  his age, his personality, his level of sexual awareness...   why is gender a bridge so far?


 because on a personal level, I don't want a female Doctor,and also what would be the point of this change of gender, while I'm aware that gender change is possible for timelords, it would not sit right within  the show at the moment given the Doctor's regeneration history .


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2013)

Also why change something that doesn't need changing


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2013)

ginger_syn said:


> Also why change something that doesn't need changing


To get the best person for the job that the scriptwriters have in mind?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Eh? Sorry, been keeping out of this one really, but surely the "having of grandchildren" is not a particularly masculine trait at all


 
Indeed.  Let's play guess the gender based on these statements:

1.  I have children.

2.  I have grandchildren.

3.  I am a qualified GP.

4.  I hoovered the living room today.

(Anyone buzzing in yet?  Remember, the available points are diminishing the more clues you get!)

5.  The waiter assumes the steak is for me and the fish is for my dining partner... [bzzzz male!]


----------



## 8den (Jun 5, 2013)

David Dickerson.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2013)

dickie done time in strangeways for long firm fraud.


----------



## 8den (Jun 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> dickie done time in strangeways for long firm fraud.


 
When he was 19!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Eh? Sorry, been keeping out of this one really, but surely the "having of grandchildren" is not a particularly masculine trait at all


 
I haven't claimed it is masculine, I've claimed it's *male*.



> The converse would be that a grandmother is convincedly female because what? Because she has mothered children who've provided her with children? It's the same thing, surely?


 
Fulfillment of normative gender roles (with the assumption that timelord gender roles have some similarity to human ones, admittedly) would do so in the yes of the audience, yes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2013)

ginger_syn said:


> no it would be because it has no purpose to arbitrarily change the Doctor's sex at this point.


 
No purpose *for you*, that is.
Purpose in terms of script and character development, though? Plenty!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 5, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I haven't claimed it is masculine, I've claimed it's *male*.
> 
> Fulfillment of normative gender roles (with the assumption that timelord gender roles have some similarity to human ones, admittedly) would do so in the yes of the audience, yes.


Nope, still don't get it  Having grandchildren is neither male nor female, it's just human. Where does normative gender roles come into it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2013)

ginger_syn said:


> because on a personal level, I don't want a female Doctor...


 
So why not just say that in the first place? Why attempt to come up with the sort of spurious "justification" you have below?



> ...and also what would be the point of this change of gender, while I'm aware that gender change is possible for timelords, it would not sit right within the show at the moment given the Doctor's regeneration history .


 
In your opinion, anyway.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Nope, still don't get it  Having grandchildren is neither male nor female, it's just human. Where does normative gender roles come into it?


 
The "grandfather" Doctor had fathered (apparently) children. Only *males* can father children. Therefore, the Doctor, at that "regeneration" was decidely male, as he had (apparently) done so, the evidence being his grand-daughter, a grandchild being the progeny of one's own progeny.

Normative gender roles speak to the expectations of the early scriptwriters and the viewing public. Even now, straying from normative gender roles isn't something done too often by scriptwriters in mainstream programming.  They "come into it" because through assessing what the early scriptwriters were attempting to convey (a character who was paternalistic, had been a parent and was trustworthy with children) we can see that they were appealing to the normative gender roles of the time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2013)

tbf the Terrestrial Index AND Lungbarrow bear out the idea that susan is not actually hartnells grandaughter but he thinks she is due to the trauma caused via his psychic link with the type 50 relic-tardis that he stole. This trauma is also supposed to explain why his Tardis has a fucked chameleon circuit and always manifests as a police box, whereas other time lords machines tend to resemble chronologicaly appropriate things. Like the Mastersdoric column.

I'll now go away and kill myself


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 5, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> the evidence being his grand-daughter, a grandchild being the progeny of one's own progeny.


This is the bit I don't get. You seem to be using his granddaughter as "evidence" that he is male, but to me it's just evidence he had children, something which women can do to.

I don't see how a grandchild is evidence of being male. If the Doctor had been always been female and had a granddaughter would that be evidence she was a woman? In which case, how can thing be evidence for two completely opposing things


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> tbf the Terrestrial Index AND Lungbarrow bear out the idea that susan is not actually hartnells grandaughter but he thinks she is due to the trauma caused via his psychic link with the type 50 relic-tardis that he stole.


 
Hence me saying "supposedly" and "apparently".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is the bit I don't get. You seem to be using his granddaughter as "evidence" that he is male, but to me it's just evidence he had children, something which women can do to.
> 
> I don't see how a grandchild is evidence of being male. If the Doctor had been always been female and had a granddaughter would that be evidence she was a woman? In which case, how can thing be evidence for two completely opposing things


 
Hence my mention of "normative gender roles". At the time Hartnell's Who was written, the "grandfather" role would have been...wait for it...definitively written for a male, a grandfather (as Susan referred to him).

I'm still trying to work out if you're genuinely puzzled, or willfully demented.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 5, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hence my mention of "normative gender roles". At the time Hartnell's Who was written, the "grandfather" role would have been...wait for it...definitively written for a male, a grandfather (as Susan referred to him).
> 
> I'm still trying to work out if you're genuinely puzzled, or willfully demented.


Can it not be both? 

Ok, here's my confusion: to me it _sounds_ like you're saying that the Hartnell's Doctor was intrinsically male _because_ he had a granddaughter. Essentially, granddaughter = male grandparent. And that's the bit that sounds demented to me, willfully or not.

Whereas to me, a granddaughter is merely evidence of being a grandparent, not necessarily a male one.

Now, from your last post I'm thinking you're maybe saying that's not _your_ assertion, but that of the prevailing attitudes of the time. Is that right?

We'll get there eventually, I'm sure 


ViolentPanda said:


> The "grandfather" Doctor had fathered (apparently) children. Only *males* can father children.


 See, again, here, your terminology is confusing. Sure, only males can 'father' children, but not only males can _have_ children. Again, a child is not evidence of fathering that child, merely evidence of parenting* that child.

My grandmother has four grandchildren, but at no point did she father any children 


*if I can be excused that slightly clumsy use there...


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 5, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> So why not just say that in the first place? Why attempt to come up with the sort of spurious "justification" you have below?
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion, anyway.


of course it is,  hardly be anyone else's   and by the way it not a spurious justification, it's my explanation of why I do not want a female Doctor .


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2013)

Sooooooooo, Female Doctors 
*Doctor Who: 15 female actors who could totally rock a bow tie*
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/showbiz/doctor-who-15-female-actors-4049317

IDS instead?
article touting him as the new Dr Who 



> I reckon Iain Duncan Smith, with his otherworldly looks, could make the part his own. He’s already experimenting with time travel, trying to take us all back to the Hungry Thirties, although he sounds more like a Dalek than a Doctor. And here’s the perfect companion, Wee Georgie Osborne, chirping “Let’s go back a couple of hundred years Doc, to a real golden age.”
> 
> Tardis noise, rhuuummmmm... rhuuuummmm... and it’s 1813, when most people died before they were 40 so no worries abut pensioners grabbing all the loot. “Great choice, Georgie,” says Doctor IDS. “Now let’s try 1348 and the Black Death. Solved a lot of problems, that did. See if we can bring back some plague-ridden old rags for the plebs. That’d cut down on them benefit scroungers.”
> 
> ...


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-opinion/iain-duncan-smith-could-new-4051655

gross pic of IDS


Spoiler



http://i4.walesonline.co.uk/incoming/article4051643.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/duncan-4051643.jpg[/spoiler]


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2013)

It is decided, and will be announced on Sunday -http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/The-Next-Doctor-will-be-revealed-on-Sunday-04-August

Bookies have it being Peter Capaldi, wiki has it as Ben Daniels.


----------



## albionism (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

It should be John Cooper Clarke


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 2, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The "grandfather" Doctor had fathered (apparently) children. Only *males* can father children. Therefore, the Doctor, at that "regeneration" was decidely male, as he had (apparently) done so, the evidence being his grand-daughter, a grandchild being the progeny of one's own progeny.
> 
> Normative gender roles speak to the expectations of the early scriptwriters and the viewing public. Even now, straying from normative gender roles isn't something done too often by scriptwriters in mainstream programming. They "come into it" because through assessing what the early scriptwriters were attempting to convey (a character who was paternalistic, had been a parent and was trustworthy with children) we can see that they were appealing to the normative gender roles of the time.


 
Not withstanding the Lord's points - the Doctor has got a daughter he didn't father.

ETA = Capaldi would be a brilliant choice
ETA 2 - actually so would Daniels


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2013)

belboid said:


> It is decided, and will be announced on Sunday -http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/The-Next-Doctor-will-be-revealed-on-Sunday-04-August
> 
> Bookies have it being Peter Capaldi, wiki has it as Ben Daniels.


I'm liking that the announcement is coming.  Not the choices.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 2, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> ETA = Capaldi would be a brilliant choice


I would be surprised, given the previously discussed trend of youngish hotties, but not unpleasantly so.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 2, 2013)

methinks Capaldi would be brilliant too .

Chiwetel Ejiofor perhaps

*



*


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2013)

How can bookies be taking bets on something that has already been decided? That is ripe for corruption, surely.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2013)

Please, please, please as long as it's not the 2nd or 3rd favourite - Daniel Rigby from them BT adverts. I am stopping watching it if it's him


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

kabbes said:


> How can bookies be taking bets on something that has already been decided? That is ripe for corruption, surely.


 

corruption? in the gambling industry? heaven forfend!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Please, please, please as long as it's not the 2nd or 3rd favourite - Daniel Rigby from them BT adverts. I am stopping watching it if it's him


He was great in the Morcombe and Wise BBC4 thing, and really good in "one man, two guvnors" when it was at the national, too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> He was great in the Morcombe and Wise BBC4 thing, and really good in "one man, two guvnors" when it was at the national, too.


Okaaay  I just_ really_ don't like him in the BT ads. If he is chosen and is rubbish I'll just blame you 

I wouldn't mind seeing Ben Daniels as the Doctor, or Peter Capaldi. Someone older would give a different, and I feel better, relationship with the assistants rather than the "Cor blimey I fancy you a bit" vibe at the moment


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2013)

I had to look up Daniel Rigby.  WAY too young.  Peter Capaldi would be great, as would Ben Daniels.


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> No. He's suggesting that any women viewing the show only do so because they are passive, and need to be the passenger, that that is integral to who they are and why they can relate to the programme as it is. He is suggesting that if there was a woman as the doctor then women would have to switch how they relate to the show, and might have to start relating to the doctor instead of the companion.
> 
> There are so many levels of fuckwittedness about that argument I don't know where to begin. Not only is he suggesting that women are inherently passive and 'followers', he's also implying that men and women can only relate to characters who share the same gender as them, as well as assuming that there are set reasons why men and women might be interested in certain types of shows.


 
Eh? I've probably misread, but that comes across to me as suggesting women can only relate to women? 

On the question in hand - I don't care either way personally. It's a telly show, and as long as it remains entertaining I'm happy whatever gender the doctor is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

so long as its not sue barker and mel as companion. That would be crap


----------



## 8ball (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm looking forward to Capaldi-Doctor threatening to throttle a Dalek with it's own dismembered ball-sack.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2013)

It's going to be an American man.

You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 2, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's going to be an American man.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's going to be an American man.
> 
> You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2013)

Matt LeBlanc


----------



## maya (Aug 2, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's going to be an American man.
> 
> You heard it here first, folks.


Keanu?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's going to be an American man.
> 
> You heard it here first, folks.


 
Although having just read a Radio Times article about why Ben Daniels should be/will be the next Doctor, my reasoning for the above still stands... for he is a stand-in American, in that sense, because Americans know who he is.

And of course, Americans are the most important people as far as Moffat is concerned. Hence the BBC America announcement.

Fuck you, Moffat. May you rot in a bath of your own fanwank.


----------



## maya (Aug 2, 2013)

^... Source?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Although having just read a Radio Times article about why Ben Daniels should be/will be the next Doctor, my reasoning for the above still stands... for he is a stand-in American, in that sense, because Americans know who he is.
> 
> And of course, Americans are the most important people as far as Moffat is concerned. Hence the BBC America announcement.
> 
> Fuck you, Moffat. May you rot in a bath of your own fanwank.


 

oh so this is all for the lucrative american market? where were they in the bad old days when I had to watch Pertwee in that stupid yellow car? jonny come latelies


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2013)

maya said:


> ^... Source?


 
Source for what? The Radio Times article? Here.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Fuck you, Moffat. May you rot in a bath of your own fanwank.


Come on now, don't you think it's time to let Zygons be Zygons?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2013)

kabbes said:


> as would Ben Daniels.


I had to look _him_ up.  I've only seen him in Madeleine...


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Come on now, don't you think it's time to let Zygons be Zygons?


 
Kinlol...!


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Although having just read a Radio Times article about why Ben Daniels should be/will be the next Doctor, my reasoning for the above still stands... for he is a stand-in American, in that sense, because Americans know who he is.


they're one up on me then!



> And of course, Americans are the most important people as far as Moffat is concerned. Hence the BBC America announcement.


hmmm. Dr Who is already one of BBC America's most popular shows, so a - very cheap - live show all about it makes sense for them without any need for ulterior motive.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2013)

belboid said:


> they're one up on me then!


He was in Madeleine.  (Not the David Lean one; the kids' film from the 90s).


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

Its hard to get too upset about this when you think that Jon Hurt, tennant and smith will be sharing tardis space

I predict a thesp-off between hurt and tennant with smith looking a little outclassed. On a show about time travelling aliens.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Its hard to get too upset about this when you think that Jon Hurt, tennant and smith will be sharing tardis space
> 
> I predict a thesp-off between hurt and tennant with smith looking a little outclassed. On a show about time travelling aliens.


"Hurt and Tennant thesp-off" is quite hard to say fast.


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2013)

I've heard it's going to be Doreen Lawrence.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2013)

American's know who the Queen is...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> "Hurt and Tennant thesp-off" is quite hard to say fast.


Not for a classically-trained actor, darling.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

If Hurt says 'GALLIFREY PREVAILS' I will die a happy man


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 2, 2013)

Stanley, blates


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

Liking the Capaldi rumours... 

Exterminate? I'll fucking exterminate you you cunt! I'm gonna rip that fucking sink plunger off and shove it so far up your arse you're going to be shitting bolts for weeks!


----------



## Supine (Aug 4, 2013)

I think it will be Claire Baldwin.  She's on every other funking TV programme so why not this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2013)

Supine said:


> I think it will be Claire Baldwin. She's on every other funking TV programme so why not this.


 
or claire balding


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> Liking the Capaldi rumours...
> 
> Exterminate? I'll fucking exterminate you you cunt! I'm gonna rip that fucking sink plunger off and shove it so far up your arse you're going to be shitting bolts for weeks!


 
Love this actual thick of it quote




			
				Malcolm Tucker said:
			
		

> "Look, half an hour ago you were in with a shot! This is half an hour hence! We've fucking time-travelled, yes? We're in a weird and wonderful world where everything is different! Maybe outside the polar ice caps have melted! Maybe there's fucking robots knocking about and Davina Maccoll is the new Pope! Maybe you can download rice!"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

There's a 30 minute show on prime time BBC1 to announce this? Jesus fuck...


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 4, 2013)

In the olden days we found out by watching the regeneration.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's a 30 minute show on prime time BBC1 to announce this? Jesus fuck...


 
I am equal parts horrified by the stupidity of this and excited about finding out who it is, even though it'll probably someone I instantly hate.

They did the same thing with Smith though didn't they? Or something simillar at any rate...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

Did they? I didn't think they dedicated a fucking programme to it!

I'm interested to find out who it is, but this is more than a tiny bit ridiculous!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's a 30 minute show on prime time BBC1 to announce this? Jesus fuck...


 
They have probably moved a documentary about string theory


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2013)

Can't believe they are doing it with a live TV programme.  I, you will be delighted to know, will be playing bridge at that time, so will not be watching.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

I presume whoever it is will appear in costume? Do they normally reveal the 'look' of a new Doctor beforehand?

Actually, they must do, all the promo and stuff.


----------



## captainmission (Aug 4, 2013)

Just be glad they aren't turning in to a twelve part talent show.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2013)

I highly doubt he'll be dressed as the Doctor.
Matt Smith wasn't last time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Can't believe they are doing it with a live TV programme. I, you will be delighted to know, will be playing bridge at that time, so will not be watching.


 
Oh kabbes you are Jerry Leadbetter and I claim my £5.00 

I shall probably be pretending not to watch but will following twitter, Facebook, here, the Guardian, Digital Spy etc...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't see the problem with them having a little half hour show to announce it. If you're excited, watch. If you think it's lame, don't!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

captainmission said:


> Just be glad they aren't turning in to a twelve part talent show.


Oh God, of course. "Dr. Who?", as I believe someone on here suggested


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2013)

Are they just doing this as The Sun are reporting it tomorrow?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I don't see the problem with them having a little half hour show to announce it. If you're excited, watch. If you think it's lame, don't!


 
I am excited.... But I also think it's lame!!! * runs around in a dilemma*


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh kabbes you are Jerry Leadbetter and I claim my £5.00


Lower middle management riff-raff!


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't even bloody watch it but I have somehow been dragged into the excitement. 

If it is Peter Capaldi I might have to start watching but my husband is not happy with this development. 

Ffs


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 4, 2013)

If they say twelth timelord once more I'm sending A rude email to the BBC.


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2013)

I got excited then because I thought they said Johnny Ball. : (


----------



## agricola (Aug 4, 2013)

this is awful


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2013)

agricola said:


> this is awful


 
Starting to remember why Zoe Ball doesn't get much work these days.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 4, 2013)

A panel of guests.  Including Peter Davison, a woman I don't know, and a 14 year old boy.  Interviewed by Zoe Ball.

Fucking really?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, it's Liza Tarbuck.  Wow.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

My flatmate is watching this on his iPad. Apparently I just 'missed' Liza Tarbuck give her opinion.


----------



## agricola (Aug 4, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> A panel of guests. Including Peter Davison, a woman I don't know, and a 14 year old boy. Interviewed by Zoe Ball.
> 
> Fucking really?


 
I have literally seen more celebrities in a pub quiz at home than in this show so far.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 4, 2013)

so then...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2013)

I hope kabbes bridge game is going well! They should have had a live feed of that!!


----------



## Quartz (Aug 4, 2013)

The next doctor is apparently male, per Matt Smith.


----------



## agricola (Aug 4, 2013)

Poor Professor Hawking, even that Go Compare advert was better than this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

Every time my flatmate mentions someone who is talking I keep thinking that's the new Doctor


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

Bloody hell.  Assange.  Didn't see _that_ coming.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 4, 2013)

ok bored now


Bernard cribbins and who.... OK Bernard cribbins I can get but. really?

I guess it is a sunday so anyone on the a list will be having their sunday dinner I guess


----------



## agricola (Aug 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> Bloody hell. Assange. Didn't see _that_ coming.


 
Are you suggesting Clara is some kind of NSA/CIA plant?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 4, 2013)

shoot him now


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2013)

This is the best television programme I've ever seen


----------



## agricola (Aug 4, 2013)

this is even worse than the Olympics Closing ceremony


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr.QofG's has just turned it on...and then left me...left me on the sofa  (I now the remote control is near but still!!)


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 4, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Quartz (Aug 4, 2013)

capaldi!


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 4, 2013)

Who?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## agricola (Aug 4, 2013)

Never had a Malcolm Tucker rant been more needed.  Live TV Peter, this is your chance.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2013)

I really wanted it to be Paterson Joseph


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 4, 2013)

My wife has just told its not Nigel havers


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

Holy cunting shitsticks.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 4, 2013)

Kiss my sweaty balls ya fat fuck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2013)

He's about as much use as a marzipan dildo


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 4, 2013)

A spin Dr?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2013)

I am not unhappy!!  And I _cannot_ wait for the youtube Malcolm/Dr.Who crossovers


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't like it. : ( He's Malcolm Tucker, he's not Doctor fucking Who. 

I miss Malcolm.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

I thought he's been in it before. Flatmate just confirmed he was in Fires of Pompei (oh, and Zoe Ball just confirmed it too); they just keep using people from that episode!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> He's about as much use as a marzipan dildo


Well, I think many people would like to see the sonic screwdriver get less use...


----------



## agricola (Aug 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I thought he's been in it before. Flatmate just confirmed he was in Fires of Pompei (oh, and Zoe Ball just confirmed it too); they just keep using people from that episode!


 
He was brilliant in _Children of Earth_ as well.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 4, 2013)

Sweet someone posted a letter he wrote when he was 15


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

My flatmate is concerned Capaldi called the character Dr. Who, rather than The Doctor


----------



## Geri (Aug 4, 2013)

Jim Capaldi got the job.


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> My flatmate is concerned Capaldi called the character Dr. Who, rather than The Doctor



Is this significant?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2013)

Excellent choice. I'm pleased with that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> My flatmate is concerned Capaldi called the character Dr. Who, rather than The Doctor


 
Well unless they start doing an Armando Ianucci and getting the cast to improvise half the dialogue I'm sure this error will not be repeated on the actual show.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Is this significant?


He thinks it means Capaldi doesn't truly 'get' Who.

This was after me speculating how Capaldi will deal with all the kiddy stuff. I'm a little concerned he might have a bit of the Ecclescakes about him, though I hope that's wrong.


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2013)

kabbes has bid two hearts


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> He thinks it means Capaldi doesn't truly 'get' Who.
> 
> This was after me speculating how Capaldi will deal with all the kiddy stuff. I'm a little concerned he might have a bit of the Ecclescakes about him, though I hope that's wrong.



Ah, I see.


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2013)

when does he start?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2013)

killer b said:


> when does he start?


 
More importantly, when will Clara die and actually stay dead?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2013)

killer b said:


> when does he start?


As soon as we kill Matt Smith.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 4, 2013)

good choice. haven't watched doctor who since just after ecclestone left, might tune in for capaldi.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 4, 2013)

Scouting around all the newspaper sites suggests both the Mirror and the Guardian knew in advance and possibly forced this bizzare unveiling.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2013)

I suspect we're all going to be a little bit disappointed once we realise it's not actually Malcolm Tucker playing the Doctor.

Also, fuck off Moffat with your condescending "I want the Queen to be played by a man" bullshit. Fuck you, fuck your bullshit writing, and fuck everything about you.

Anyway, I'm interested to see how Capaldi will play the Doctor. He's a great actor.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2013)

Capaldi's brilliant. Very relieved.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2013)

I suspect this is why Rufus Hound said Peter Ecclescakes by accident.


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

Excellent.

Most importantly, an excellent actor.

But also, whilst very capable of pulling off comedic moments is likely to bring back a darker, angrier interpretation of the Doctor - which is due.


----------



## agricola (Aug 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Anyway, I'm interested to see how Capaldi will play the Doctor. He's a great actor.


 
He is going to have to be, unless the standard of writing seriously improves.  That last season was awful.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 4, 2013)

Doctor's Law: If some Dalek can fuck something up, that Dalek will pick the worst possible time to fucking fuck it up cause that Dalek's a Dalek.


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> He thinks it means Capaldi doesn't truly 'get' Who.
> 
> This was after me speculating how Capaldi will deal with all the kiddy stuff. I'm a little concerned he might have a bit of the Ecclescakes about him, though I hope that's wrong.


 
What exactly was wrong with Eccles? As I understand it his major issue was with some of the cheese RDS added.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 4, 2013)

Geri said:


> Jim Capaldi got the job.


 
Isn't he dead


----------



## peterkro (Aug 4, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Isn't he dead


Yes he is, I finally twigged there's an actor with the same name.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> What exactly was wrong with Eccles? As I understand it his major issue was with some of the cheese RDS added.


 
I thought Eccleston was excellent as the doctor. His very first episode was absolute shit, mind, but that was down to the utterly bullshit writing, and no one really knowing what the fuck they were going to do with a reboot of Doctor Who. It got a lot better, and I really liked his interpretation of the Doctor. Most of the angst about him I believe comes from the fact that Tennant was so very different in terms of personality. Tennant over-egged the pudding on occasion (although I was perfectly fine with that) and had lots of quirk and 'character', whereas Eccleston was less out there. I obviously respect his decision to leave, but I would also have loved to have seen another series with him in it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2013)

E





killer b said:


> when does he start?


2014, the news said. We know Matt will be in the Christmas episode, but not whether he regenerates then.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I suspect this is why Rufus Hound said Peter Ecclescakes by accident.


 
Ahhhh, yes!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm a little concerned he might have a bit of the Ecclescakes about him, though I hope that's wrong.


That would be a good thing. 

Don't see any comparison myself, though.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 4, 2013)

Well chuffed at Capaldi. 

Kind of disappointed that it's no female Doctor, but probably glad she didn't arrive under Moffat's watch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2013)

Apparently Capaldi is the same age as William Hartnell was when he took the role.


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2013)

> _My flatmate is concerned Capaldi called the character Dr. Who, rather than The Doctor_


 


sparklefish said:


> Is this significant?


 
 Rather.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2013)

I've heard massive Doctor Who fans make that slip up on occasion. I really doubt he genuinely thinks the character's name is Doctor Who.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 4, 2013)

hooray! An older, edgier, less touchy feely doctor. Hopefully this will put an end to the female companions getting all loved up over him as well.

Good choice.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 4, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Apparently Capaldi is the same age as William Hartnell was when he took the role.


 Hopefully it means there will be less pointless running.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 4, 2013)

Matt Smith called the character Doctor Who in this evening's programme. No great issue.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

Malcom Tucker in the fucking Tardis? I hope this works, it could go so well

at least we have broken the cycle of Pitt the young, Pitt the Even Younger and Pitt the gleam in the milkmans eye etc


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> Rather.



Don't bloody facepalm me, I've already said I don't watch it. 

And this is why.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> hooray! An older, edgier, less touchy feely doctor. Hopefully this will put an end to the female companions getting all loved up over him as well.


 
Yes, hopefully. 
I mean he's quite sexy and handsome. But they won't be having teenage companions flirting with him constantly anymore. I hope.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

discokermit said:


> good choice. haven't watched doctor who since just after ecclestone left, might tune in for capaldi.


 

fairweather cunt, I'm going to cut your TV cable


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Don't bloody facepalm me, I've already said I don't watch it.
> 
> And this is why.


 
It doesn't anyway, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2013)

I was sad that Smith called it quits like a two year pussy, but now I can't wait for him to be gone fast enough.
With any luck Capaldi will be man enough to tell Moffat and co when they are writing a shit script and slap them into touch.

Smith could have been good. Such a shame about the pathetic stories and arcs.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> It doesn't anyway, so I wouldn't worry about it.


Not at all. Do you remember Peter Capaldi's role as the thick of it. It was much better than that time Peter Davison played All creatures great and small.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 4, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was sad that Smith called it quits like a two year pussy, but now I can't wait for him to be gone fast enough.
> With any luck Capaldi will be man enough to tell Moffat and co when they are writing a shit script and slap them into touch.
> 
> Smith could have been good. Such a shame about the pathetic stories and arcs.


Hopefully we'll get some better paced, better told stories without slipping into Pertwee 6 part territory.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2013)

I think he's a great choice but there'll be an inevitable jolt for a lot of the kids who think of the Doctor as a young man to suddenly get a slightly creepy older bloke. He's just naturally quite sinister and I think that could work well. I think Smith has been quite good, especially as he's had some drivel to act in but it'll be really interesting to see what a strong figure who definitely knows what good writing looks like will do with the role. I definitely think both RTD and Moffat could have benefited from someone going... 'yes, I get the fucking significance to the story arc, but it's still SHIT!' at certain points during their reigns.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Yes, hopefully.
> I mean he's quite sexy and handsome. But they won't be having teenage companions flirting with him constantly anymore. I hope.


 

of course they will, the frission of yewtree demands it


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2013)

capaldi's been in plenty of drivel in his time. why do people think he'll object to shit scripts? he's an actor...


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 4, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Scouting around all the newspaper sites suggests both the Mirror and the Guardian knew in advance and possibly forced this bizzare unveiling.


 
Nope. All part of the plan.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm just glad it isn't an american

and also happy cos Malcoms got a quality way of delivering his lines. That will do


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2013)

killer b said:


> capaldi's been in plenty of drivel in his time. why do people think he'll object to shit scripts? he's an actor...


Hope


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Don't bloody facepalm me, I've already said I don't watch it.
> 
> And this is why.


 
I was kidding Sparklefish, on scale of 1-10 where ten is electrogirl thinking William Shatner was in Star Wars this is barely a 5.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> I think he's a great choice but there'll be an inevitable jolt for a lot of the kids who think of the Doctor as a young man to suddenly get a slightly creepy older bloke.


 
I watched the announcement with my little niece. She was hoping for Benedict Cumberbatch or Daniel Radcliffe, but seemed pretty pleased with Capaldi.


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I watched the announcement with my little niece. She was hoping for Benedict Cumberbatch or Daniel Radcliffe, but seemed pretty pleased with Capaldi.


 
is she a thick if it fan?


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> I was kidding Sparklefish, on scale of 1-10 where ten is electrogirl thinking William Shatner was in Star Wars this is barely a 5.



Oh my god, I remember that. : D 

I miss her.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2013)

killer b said:


> capaldi's been in plenty of drivel in his time. why do people think he'll object to shit scripts? he's an actor...


 

Wishful thinking. Doctor Who is good about once every 18 months for about 45 minutes so people are desperate for anything that might increase its ratio of hit to miss and to be fair, Capaldi must have at least the _capability _to contribute something to any discussion of the role or development of plot as his role in 'The Thick of It' required at least a degree of improvisation and discussion. That's not something that Matt Smith has on his CV for sure and I'm not sure Tennant has that either.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I watched the announcement with my little niece. She was hoping for Benedict Cumberbatch or Daniel Radcliffe, but seemed pretty pleased with Capaldi.


 
Like killer b alludes to - how the fuck does she know Peter Capaldi?


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2013)

killer b said:


> capaldi's been in plenty of drivel in his time. why do people think he'll object to shit scripts? he's an actor...


 
The point of a good actor is that he should be able to make the material rise above the quality of whats on the page, injecting a poor script with pathos and drama that makes it rise above itself. 

Here's a fun fact, every potential James Bond from Moore on, has had as part of his audition to do the seductive scene in "From Russia With Love" (The one where Bond comes back to his hotel room and finds the potential russian defector in his bed). Why? Because it's a fucking terrible scene. The logic behind this is thus, if he can make this scene watchable and plausible and pull it off, then he will be able to manage to carry some of the dodgy scenes Bonds are expected to play.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> fairweather cunt, I'm going to cut your TV cable


one word: jon pertwee.

when you're out of short trousers and can get the bus on your own, johnny-come-lately cunt.


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Oh my god, I remember that. : D
> 
> I miss her.


.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

discokermit said:


> one word: jon pertwee.
> 
> when you're out of short trousers and can get the bus on your own, johnny-come-lately cunt.


 

I think You'll find you are talking to one who voluntarily watched all the old Who on VHS before New Who even came about. And subscribed to Doctor Who Magazine. And read dozens of New Adventures books, both editions of the terrestrial index and also suffered a few radio plays too.

I have the higher ground

Pertwees fucking car though. What a torture the Time Lords afflicted him with, being stuck in the 70s working for UNIT


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> The point of a good actor is that he should be able to make the material rise above the quality of whats on the page, injecting a poor script with pathos and drama that makes it rise above itself.
> 
> Here's a fun fact, every potential James Bond from Moore on, has had as part of his audition to do the seductive scene in "From Russia With Love" (The one where Bond comes back to his hotel room and finds the potential russian defector in his bed). Why? Because it's a fucking terrible scene. The logic behind this is thus, if he can make this scene watchable and plausible and pull it off, then he will be able to manage to carry some of the dodgy scenes Bonds are expected to play.


 

That's a quality fact!


----------



## captainmission (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> I was kidding Sparklefish, on scale of 1-10 where ten is electrogirl thinking William Shatner was in Star Wars this is barely a 5.


 

Capaldi's clearly a 10


----------



## discokermit (Aug 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I think You'll find you are talking to one who voluntarily watched all the old Who on VHS before New Who even came about. And subscribed to Doctor Who Magazine. And read dozens of New Adventures books, both editions of the terrestrial index and also suffered a few radio plays too.
> 
> I have the higher ground
> 
> Pertwees fucking car though. What a torture the Time Lords afflicted him with, being stuck in the 70s working for UNIT


ahhhhh...... fuck you. and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> Like killer b alludes to - how the fuck does she know Peter Capaldi?


 
Heh! I did ask if she'd seen the Thick Of It. But no, she apparently remembered him from his appearance in the Vesuvius episode of Who.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

I even have a little white Dalek toy with gold studs (as seen in Genesis of iirc), a little plastic Tardis that I keep my spare fag papers and pennies in and an a3 poster of the last 3 Doctors special

Its a miracle I ever lost my virginity tbf


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Its a miracle I ever lost my virginity tbf


 
That's never been proven though if we're going to be honest about it, has it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> That's never been proven though if we're going to be honest about it, has it?


 

Your mum says different


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Heh! I did ask if she'd seen the Thick Of It. But no, she apparently remembered him from his appearance in the Vesuvius episode of Who.


 
aaah...


----------



## Hollis (Aug 4, 2013)

I haven't been arsed to watch since Tom Baker. Might check out the new Dr.  ;-)


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Your mum says different


 
You've jogged my memory actually - so did _yours_.

*zing*, etc...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 4, 2013)

Smith's body language was telling. Plus the fact he was pre-recorded not live so that his messages could be controlled / party line. 

Obviously pushed out. 

As for the new guy. Call me underwhelmed. I know people consider him some kind of quintessential British actor crown jewel. 
He just seems too much a middle classes darling to excite me.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2013)

Bridge was great, I have had loads of wine. Boys v girls, boys got tonked. Sounds like it beat the spades out of that shitty programme.


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Smith's body language was telling.


 
I thought that n'all. Didn't seem very happy did he?


Gromit said:


> As for the new guy. Call me underwhelmed. I know people consider him some kind of quintessential British actor crown jewel.
> 
> He just seems too much a middle classes darling to excite me.


I think he's a really good actor, with an excellent range. He's gonna be brill.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 4, 2013)

It was a crap programme. 

It's a programme that was only ever going to be watched by people who watch Who

So why did they feel the need to run segments on what regeneration is and who Dr Who is etc. 
We ALL already fucking know. Now tell us how to tie a shoelace or how to turn on a kettle.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Smith's body language was telling. Plus the fact he was pre-recorded not live so that his messages could be controlled / party line.
> 
> Obviously pushed out...


More likely he tripped and his huge ears blew him out on a thermal draught.  Probably in LA doing a Dumbo remake.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 4, 2013)

I didn't think he was looking that awkward, just keen to move on. 

It'll be refreshing to have an older actor return to the part


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It was a crap programme.
> 
> It's a programme that was only ever going to be watched by people who watch Who
> 
> ...


 
They kept saying it was a global broadcast...probably to sell bbc dvds of the old episodes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> I thought that n'all. Didn't seem very happy did he?


 

I imagine he will be weeping into his huge bank account


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 4, 2013)

I couldn't really care tbh.... when i read the bookies had stopped taking bets on him being the the new Doctor it was obvious...

I did chuckle at this though...


----------



## Quartz (Aug 4, 2013)

I really want to see him in The Three Musketeers. He could be a really deliciously evil Richelieu


----------



## Quartz (Aug 4, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Bridge was great, I have had loads of wine. Boys v girls, boys got tonked. Sounds like it beat the spades out of that shitty programme.


 

Any great plays?


----------



## Cid (Aug 4, 2013)

Actually Rebecca Front would be a fucking good companion.


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

Cid said:


> Actually Rebecca Front would be a fucking good companion.


 
James Corden was confirmed as the companion a few weeks back.


----------



## Cid (Aug 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> James Corden was confirmed as the companion a few weeks back.


 

Fuck you 'Rax, don't say things like that.


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2013)

Cid said:


> Fuck you 'Rax, don't say things like that.


 



It was a few pages back on this thread.  Radio Times article or something.

He was really good in the episode he was in, I think it'll work well with him and Capaldi.


----------



## Cid (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, I will take solace in imagined visions of Capaldi giving him a proper fucking bollocking off-stage.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Any great plays?


Not from me. The kabbess bid and made a great 3C against me though.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 4, 2013)

Capaldi does this thing called "acting".

One of his early roles, in the beautiful "Local Hero" from the early 80s, was at the other end of the spectrum from Tucker. Was it not him in "Gregorys Girl" too?

LH is On many people's favourite's list. 

Charming, subtle, and quite ahead of it's time in some of the issues it covers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh0ja-BTpbk


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2013)

it also has a beautiful soundtrack as well. Peter Capaldi is an excellent actor and hopefully I will enjoy his Doctor.


----------



## gabi (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anybody over the mental age of 12 actually give a flying fuck? why is this in my newspaper?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 5, 2013)

gabi said:


> Does anybody over the mental age of 12 actually give a flying fuck? why is this in my newspaper?


 

Hee haw else to report in New Zealand


----------



## gabi (Aug 5, 2013)

i live in hong kong. its in the south china morning post. a story about a childrens tv character.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe you are wrong about it being a children's programme?

Just a thought, because it seems that the rest of the world disagrees with you.


----------



## Santino (Aug 5, 2013)

gabi said:


> i live in hong kong. its in the south china morning post. a story about a childrens tv character.


Would you rather discuss 22 men playing a ball game in a field?


----------



## gabi (Aug 5, 2013)

yes. 

apologies for my earlier post btw, was havin a shit morning.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 5, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Smith's body language was telling. Plus the fact he was pre-recorded not live so that his messages could be controlled / party line.
> 
> Obviously pushed out..


 
I did wonder, he seemed really off.


----------



## Santino (Aug 5, 2013)

I wouldn't trust Gromit's attempts to read a postcard, let alone the underlying motivations of an actor through his body language.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2013)

I also thought there was something odd about his delivery, but I just put it down to either trying to do his best not to slip up and reveal who it was or finding it hard passing the role on, even if he wanted to go. With that kind of role it must be hard to give it to someone else, something you've worked so hard on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't see why Smith would be crying into his tea, he's had a good run of it, made a few quid and isn't going to be short of future work


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> It was a few pages back on this thread. Radio Times article or something.
> 
> He was really good in the episode he was in, I think it'll work well with him and Capaldi.


 
You're a cunt for even joking about that.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2013)

Santino said:


> I wouldn't trust Gromit's attempts to read a postcard, let alone the underlying motivations of an actor through his body language.



I've seen every single episode of 'lie to me' so am an expert in body language.


----------



## agricola (Aug 5, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I couldn't really care tbh.... when i read the bookies had stopped taking bets on him being the the new Doctor it was obvious...
> 
> I did chuckle at this though...


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 5, 2013)

Could this announcement be the reason that, The Crow Road was recently resurrected on BBC Four?
Or pure coincidence.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 5, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Could this announcement be the reason that, The Crow Road was recently resurrected on BBC Four?
> Or pure coincidence.


 
More likely the recent demise of Iain Banks.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 5, 2013)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> More likely the recent demise of Iain Banks.


 

Of course.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 5, 2013)

They said in the metro that only ten people knew. Turns out I knew two people that knew, Capaldi must have also known. That only leaves seven people. I call bollocks.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 5, 2013)

It would be clever if they kill off the series the way it started with a grumpy old man.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> It would be clever if they* kill off the series* the way it started with a grumpy old man.


 

around the same time they also throttle that golden egg laying goose yah?


----------



## Santino (Aug 5, 2013)

They'll definitely end the Doctor Who cash cow at 13 regenerations because of a few lines of dialogue written decades ago.


----------



## agricola (Aug 5, 2013)

Santino said:


> They'll definitely end the Doctor Who cash cow at 13 regenerations because of a few lines of dialogue written decades ago.


 
Indeed - lets not forget that the Master ran out of regenerations three or four actors ago.


----------



## Cid (Aug 5, 2013)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> More likely the recent demise of Iain Banks.


 

Fuck, missed that...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2013)

agricola said:


> Indeed - lets not forget that the Master ran out of regenerations three or four actors ago.


 

They've done some amusing stuff to keep him going

wasn't he at one point this rubbery lolthing (keeper of traken?)


----------



## agricola (Aug 6, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> wasn't he at one point this rubbery lolthing


 
Wasnt that John Simm?


----------



## Santino (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe like the Immortals in Highlander, the fewer of them there are left, the greater the share of power each survivor has. So, as last of the Timelords the Doctor can have as many fucking regenerations as we wants.


----------



## 8den (Aug 6, 2013)

Santino said:


> Maybe like the Immortals in Highlander, the fewer of them there are left, the greater the share of power each survivor has. So, as last of the Timelords the Doctor can have as many fucking regenerations as we wants.


 
Or they can just reconn the entire premise of the timelords and gallifrey like they did with Highlander 2.

Ace film btw.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 6, 2013)

They have changed the story so many times that I don't think it matters anymore.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm sorry, can someone explain what a regeneration is? I missed the programme on Sunday and so am totally clueless to this phenomenon


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 6, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm sorry, can someone explain what a regeneration is? I missed the programme on Sunday and so am totally clueless to this phenomenon


It's when poor people get kicked out of an area when it is being made nice for Guardian readers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm sorry, can someone explain what a regeneration is? I missed the programme on Sunday and so am totally clueless to this phenomenon


 
timelords, when mortally wounded regenerate. Full body change. Its not done lightly because for a while the mind is unstable


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2013)

I think he was taking the piss, dotty.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 9, 2013)

According to Neil Gaiman, a black actor turned down the role, but for an earlier incarnation.


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 9, 2013)

Quartz said:


> According to Neil Gaiman, a black actor turned down the role, but for an earlier incarnation.


 
So, who do we think?

I'm guessing not Poitier.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2013)

Doubt this means anything at all, but Gaiman developed Neverwhere with Lenny Henry. Maybe they still chat about... stuff


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 9, 2013)

He came to mind.  Thank fuck he said no eh....


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2013)

Patterson Joseph?

theres always been rumours...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2013)

I read yesterday somewhere that Chiwetel Ejiofor turned it down and Matt Smith got it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I read yesterday somewhere that Chiwetel Ejiofor turned it down and Matt Smith got it.


Nothing against Smith, but that'd be a shame if true.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2013)

billy_bob said:


> So, who do we think?
> 
> I'm guessing not Poitier.


 
Trying to think of who it might be makes me kinda realise that there's not many prominent black British actors.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I read yesterday somewhere that Chiwetel Ejiofor turned it down and Matt Smith got it.


 
I like him, he's been in some utter dreck though.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 9, 2013)

Lenny Henry in brooding, slightly scary mode might have made quite an interesting Doctor, I think.  I saw him in something fairly 'serious' a while back and he was really good.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 9, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Trying to think of who it might be makes me kinda realise that there's not many prominent black British actors.


 
Idris Elba is normally the first mentioned.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2013)

Or Sacha Baron Cohen.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2013)

I would love Richard Ayoade to be the Doctor.


----------



## Santino (Aug 9, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I would love Richard Ayoade to be the Doctor.


Unless he's a much better actor than he seems, he would be shit.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2013)

He's a good actor. That person in the IT Crowd isn't actually him you realise. It's a character.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think it helps that his two most famous parts, in Darkplace and IT Crowd, are deliberately awkward and wooden.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2013)

And look at what he could get away with for the Doctor's outfit.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 9, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't think it helps that his two most famous parts, in Darkplace and IT Crowd, are deliberately awkward and wooden.


 
And in Nathan Barley.

He's a good comic actor but I don't recall seeing him in any part with depth, so there is no way of endorsing him in any part beyond comedy.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2013)

Well he's been in about 20 things. Get watching!
I am biased, I want him to be in everything, but I do think he'd be brilliant as the Doc.
No danger of that happening though, so you can all relax.


----------

